# 

## Frofo007

Czasami ktoś pyta czy w niskim budżecie uda mu się wybudować dom.
Często (zwłaszcza rok temu) widziałem na FB ludzi, którzy twierdzili, że tak, że za 200-300tyś można wybudować dom nawet w stanie pod klucz.
Takie wpisy miały najwięcej lajków.

Zakładając ten temat chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed nierealistycznym myśleniem, że może być tanio. Nie, nie może być.
Kiedyś zanim się wybudowałem to byłem zdania, że ludzie biorą kredyty, nie patrzą na ceny i wydają kasę bezmyślnie. Mówiłem sobie - ja będę inny, będę oglądał każdą złotówkę 2 razy, znajdę najtańszy materiał w całym mieście, zatrudnię tanią ekipę i jeszcze będę się z nią targować (po czasie: hahaha).

U mnie miało wystarczyć 400tyś na budowę zwykłego prostego domku, poszło 675 i jeszcze z 100 brakuje aby wykończyć wszystko na tip-top - gdzie elektrykę, wod-kan, ocieplenie dachu, sufity podwieszane i wiele więcej robiłem sam. Dom był budowany w kredycie, po pracy robiłem na budowie. Dużo nie brakowało, aby bank wypowiedział mi kredyt bo przekroczyłem czas odbioru budynku aż o półtora roku.

Miałem to szczęście, że budowę zacząłem w 2017 roku, teraz (ceny materiałów) po prostu bank by mi wypowiedział kredyt i tyle.

Moje doświadczenie i rada - nie zakładajcie, że uda wam się zmieścić w budżecie, który sobie założyliście, na pewno wyjdzie więcej. Jeśli ktoś na forum czy FB mówi wam, że będzie tanio a ktoś inny, że drogo to słuchajcie tego drugiego bo on jest realistą. Ja uwierzyłem tym pierwszym i o włos bank mi nie wypowiedział kredytu + robiłem przez 2 lata na budowie po pracy. Jak to się mówi rozumu nie miałem, ale szczęście (bo ceny materiałów były niższe niż teraz).

Chciałbym przestrzec tych wszystkich, którzy (jak ja kiedyś) wierzą, że budowa może być tania.

----------


## Karasso

Budowa nigdy nie jest tania. Natomiast wszystko zależy od tego jaki dom budujesz ile kondygnacji, jaki dach, z czego budujesz,  jakie okna, jakie ogrzewanie.itp Podstawa to rzetelna ekipa - jak ja budowałem ekipa budowlana przed budową wyceniła mi każdy etap budowy i wycenę miałem na papierze ( fundamenty, 1 kondygnacje , kominy wentylacyjne, strop , dach itp itd ) - materiały kupowałem sam ( miałem firmę wiec mogłem sobie odliczyć vat ). Tyle ile założyłem na budowę tyle wydałem - owszem mogłem drożej, mogłem tez taniej ale absolutnie nie miałem sytuacji żebym przestrzelił się o 200k PLN. 
Chwile przed pandemią można było  wybudować nieduży jednorodzinny, jednokondygnacyjny dom w kwocie do 500-550k pln w mieście Wrocław. Teraz absolutnie nierealne.- ceny materiałów poszły mocno do góry a majstrowie prześcigają się wręcz w nieprzyzwoitych cenach. Era taniej budowy się skończyła za to warto szukać na rynku wtórym -

----------


## Zwierzaczysko

@Frofo007 jakiej wielkości dom stawiałeś?

----------


## Arturo1972

Już w 2010-13 był problem żeby zmieścić się w 300tys.zl a co dopiero teraz.
Jeśli ktoś tak pisze to zwyczjnie kłamie w jakimś celu. 
W 2013r mój dom wyszedł 320tys.zl i to wg forumowiczów było bardzo tanio. 
Dzisiaj myślę, że minimum 100% byłoby drożej.

----------


## ig0r-

Frofo007 dużo prawdy napisałeś, kiedyś śledziłem taki wątek na FB, że wybudowali domek ponad 100m2 za trochę ponad 200 tyś, to było może z 2-3 lata temu. Jak napisałem, żeby podali jakie mają parametry - ocieplenie okna itd, to nie wiem czy dom by spełniał normy techniczne domów budowanych z 20 lat temy.. Mieli strop ocieplony 10 cm wełny, oczywiście piec na eko 20 kw (w domu trochę ponad 100m2 po podłodze) i balkon francuski wykonany z chromowanych rurek garderobianych. Okna oczywiście 2 szyby, kupione w castoramie. Każdy buduje dla siebie jak chce, ale naśmiewanie się przez nich z innych ludzi, że robią ze sztuką budowlaną co kosztuje więcej pieniędzy niż oni wydali na taką prowizorkę jest generalnie słabe. Także to właśnie ten typ osób, które Ci powiedzą, że da się wybudować za 200 tyś na luzie, jeszcze na wakacje Ci zostanie.

----------


## Nurek_

W 2020 zakończyłem budowę swojej parterówki. Stan deweloperski (z wszystkimi instalacjami, ociepleniem, elewacją, rekuperacją, pompą ciepła) kosztował mnie 300 tyś. Od tego stanu zostało wykończenie i urządzenie - kafle, meble, malowanie - kolejne 100 tyś. Kiedyś liczyłem i tak ok 60 tys. z tego to koszt robocizny, reszta materiały. Następne 50, jak nie więcej trzeba liczyć na taras, ogarnięcie działki, kostkę, ogrodzenie itp.
A przy tym było sporo pracy własnej, w zasadzie co mogłem, robiłem sam. Projekt możliwie jak najprostszy i najtańszy - dwuspadowa parterówka na wiązarach, kryta blachodachówką, warunki gruntowe idealne.
Zdążyłem też (w większości) przed skokiem cen materiałów budowlanych, dzisiaj ta cena byłaby zupełnie nierealna - tak lekko 100-150 tyś więcej musiałbym wydać.
Ceny działki nawet nie ruszam, bo to wiadomo - zależy od lokalizacji.

Więc nie, nie da się zbudować domu ok 100m2 za 200 tyś pod klucz. Myślę, że na obecną chwilę za 300 też się nie da, nawet przy założeniu 100% pracy własnej.
Realna kwota to 500-600 tyś za tej wielkości dom

----------


## Frofo007

> @Frofo007 jakiej wielkości dom stawiałeś?


190m2 po podłodze.




> Frofo007 dużo prawdy napisałeś, kiedyś śledziłem taki wątek na FB, że wybudowali domek ponad 100m2 za trochę ponad 200 tyś, to było może z 2-3 lata temu. Jak napisałem, żeby podali jakie mają parametry - ocieplenie okna itd, to nie wiem czy dom by spełniał normy techniczne domów budowanych z 20 lat temy.


Otóż to. Teraz może już nie ma tylu takich wpisów, ale jeszcze z rok temu na FB jak ktoś spytał o to czy uda mu się wybudować dom 100m2 za 300tyś to było bardzo dużo komentarzy w stylu: No pewnie, bez problemu, jeszcze wam zostanie na wakacje, my wybudowaliśmy za 200tyś itd.
Potem jak rozmawiasz z tymi co wybudowali za 200tyś to okazuje się, że wszystko robili sami, drewno na dach mieli za darmo a tak w ogóle to jeszcze elewacji, podbitki i mnóstwa innych rzeczy nie mają skończonych i budowali się kilka lat temu przy niższych cenach. No ale najważniejsze aby na FB napisać jakim to się jest oszczędnym i jak za pół darmo się dom wybudowało. Tylko jaki to ma cel? Ludzie biorą kredyty, mają 2 lata na budowę, jak nie zrobią odbioru to bank może wypowiedzieć kredyt i wtedy co? Komornik sprzedaje na licytacji dom bez odbioru za pół ceny a bank do momentu sprzedaży nalicza spore odsetki. Tak, że w skrajnych wypadkach ludzie mogą zostać bez domu, bez działki i mieć jeszcze trochę kredytu do spłaty, czyli np. zagrożone mieszkanie.

Prawda jest taka, że podczas budowy ktoś nas może oszukać, często okazuje się, że trzeba wykonać coś o czym nie myśleliśmy, że trzeba będzie. Ceny materiałów w dłuższej perspektywie rosną, ceny robocizny również, do tego są podnoszone wymagania odnośnie energooszczędności.
Także moim zdaniem nie ma co słuchać się jakiś dziwnych ludzi (którzy najczęściej nawet nie znają projektu, nie wiedzą jaki to dom, jaka lokalizacja), którzy uważają, że można się wybudować za pół darmo, tylko należy zlecić kosztorys, dodać minimum 20% i może przy odrobinie szczęścia starczy.

----------


## s3pp

Dokładnie. Szczerze, gdybym miał 300k na dom to nawet bym się nie zabierał za robotę. Patrząc na wyceny jakie dostaję to sam dach, bez więżby, 170m2 to ok. 100-110k.
SSZ zamkniemy pewnie w 280k PLN, a gdzie reszta. Budujemy raptem 116m2 pow. użytkowej.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Dokładnie. Szczerze, gdybym miał 300k na dom to nawet bym się nie zabierał za robotę. Patrząc na wyceny jakie dostaję to sam dach, bez więżby, 170m2 to ok. 100-110k.
> SSZ zamkniemy pewnie w 280k PLN, a gdzie reszta. Budujemy raptem 116m2 pow. użytkowej.


Nie raz powtarzam i powtarzałem. 
Dom był,jest i długo, długo będzie, tylko dla majętnych ludzi. 
Ktoś gdzieś komuś wbił do głowy, że Polska to kraj miodem i mlekiem płynący i każdego stać na wszystko I tak się powtarza suwerenowi od ponad 6 lat a suweren głupi łyka te brednie i głosuje dalej  :wink: 

Jak się ma własne mieszkanie czy na tyle zasobny portfel czyli w nim 300-400tys.zl to można rzucić się na budowę domu. 
Ale nie w przypadku golodupca, który co od rodziców się wyniósł. 
W takim przypadku zaczynamy od wlasnego mieszkania a nie od domu.

----------


## henrykow

A ty kolego nie byleś kiedyś "gołodupcem" ? Mieszkanie za co kupiłeś? Dom nie wybudowałeś na kredyt?
Te twoje poniżające innych ludzi teksty już się przeżarły tu na forum.
Budowa domu czy to było 50 lat czy 30 czy 10 temu była, jest i będzie najdroższą inwestycja życiową, a do decyzji budowy domy trzeba dorosnąć i po drugie mieć zdolność aby przystąpić do budowy domu.

----------


## Frofo007

Dodam jeszcze, że kotłownie na pompie ciepła miałem za 20tyś zł (8tyś otrzymałem dotacji z programu czyste powietrze). Kotłownie zrobiła najtańsza firma, którą znalazłem (z tych, które miały dobre opinie). WM robiłem sam, poszło 13.500zł, rekuperator thessla green home 400, jak dobrze pamiętam najtańsza oferta montażu przez firmę - 24tyś zł. Rekuperator kupiłem w najtańszym sklepie internetowym i jeszcze się targowałem  :big grin: 
Wszystkie materiały porównywałem we wszystkich hurtowniach w moim mieście i oczywiście o ile się dało to się targowałem, czasami np. transport był gratis. Drobnice kupowałem przez internet - czasami bywało 3 razy taniej niż w takim Leroy Merlin. Np. bezpieczniki do tablicy rozdzielczej kupiłem taniej niż mógł je dostać w lokalnej hurtowni elektryk, który ma tam 40% rabatu, tak, że aż się zdziwił, że ja tak tanio znalazłem. Gres w lokalnym sklepie 139zł m2, najtaniej w Internecie znalazłem za 85zł.

Także oglądając każdą złotówkę 2 razy, robiąc sporo samemu i tak nie miałem startu do mistrzów taniego budowania z tego forum czy FB bo oni o dziwo i tak robili wszystko znacznie taniej. 
Więc albo kłamali i/lub używali najtańszych materiałów i/lub nie notowali swoich wszystkich wydatków. W każdym bądź razie nie da rady wybudować się dobrze i tanio  :wink: 
Najgorzej tylko jeśli człowiek uwierzy takim mistrzom taniej budowy a potem okazuje się, że jednak brakło kilkaset tyś  :wink:  - przed tym przestrzegam.

----------


## Arturo1972

> A ty kolego nie byleś kiedyś "gołodupcem" ? Mieszkanie za co kupiłeś? Dom nie wybudowałeś na kredyt?
> Te twoje poniżające innych ludzi teksty już się przeżarły tu na forum.
> Budowa domu czy to było 50 lat czy 30 czy 10 temu była, jest i będzie najdroższą inwestycja życiową, a do decyzji budowy domy trzeba dorosnąć i po drugie mieć zdolność aby przystąpić do budowy domu.


No ba,że byłem golodupcem i dlatego kupiłem mieszkanie M-4 na kredyt a nie budowałem dom  :big grin: 

Dom także budowałem na kredyt i to 100% jak widzisz wyżej  ale mieszkanie zostawiłem a jego wartość to była 50% kredytu. 
Dzięki "dojnej zmianie" po 8 latach wartość tego mieszkania wzrosła do 100% wartości kredytu i przyszedł czas na sprzedać,co uczyniłem w reszlym roku   :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

Arturo1972: jeśli "dobra zmiana" zacznie dotować 10% wkładu własnego na kredyt hipoteczny to jeszcze mieszkania będą droższe, także być może się pośpieszyłeś z tą sprzedażą.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Arturo1972: jeśli "dobra zmiana" zacznie dotować 10% wkładu własnego na kredyt hipoteczny to jeszcze mieszkania będą droższe, także być może się pośpieszyłeś z tą sprzedażą.


Zapewne tak będzie ale nie jestem łapczywy, wystarczy, że mam dom w cenie mieszkania i jednak cieszy brak zobowiązań wobec banku   :smile: 

Druga sprawa, że wynajem przez pandemie padl, co prawda miałem umowę długoterminowa ale jednak.
Wykorzystałem banke.

----------


## marcin225

Za 200-300 tyś to u mnie już nawet najtańszej działki budowlanej się nie kupi   :big grin:     Ja się wprowadziłem 1,5 roku temu i już wtedy budowa nawet za 400 tyś była nierealna (chyba  że kurnika 70m2 na najtańszych materiałach samemu...).  Teraz to się budują już zamożni ludzie albo ci co nie zdążyli skończyć przed podwyżkami tegorocznymi i teraz dobierają kredyt albo pożyczają po rodzinie. 
Druga sprawa to trzeba dobrze przemyśleć czy stać nas na mieszkanie w domu (po jego wybudowaniu) w obliczu znacznych podwyżek gazu i prądu. Nie chce być złym prorokiem ale przewiduje że za 2-3 lata będzie wysyp licytacji komorniczych niedokończonych domów...

----------


## donvitobandito

> Za 200-300 tyś to u mnie już nawet najtańszej działki budowlanej się nie kupi      Ja się wprowadziłem 1,5 roku temu i już wtedy budowa nawet za 400 tyś była nierealna (chyba  że kurnika 70m2 na najtańszych materiałach samemu...).  Teraz to się budują już zamożni ludzie albo ci co nie zdążyli skończyć przed podwyżkami tegorocznymi i teraz dobierają kredyt albo pożyczają po rodzinie. 
> Druga sprawa to trzeba dobrze przemyśleć czy stać nas na mieszkanie w domu (po jego wybudowaniu) w obliczu znacznych podwyżek gazu i prądu. Nie chce być złym prorokiem ale przewiduje że za 2-3 lata będzie wysyp licytacji komorniczych niedokończonych domów...


Dom 240m2 kosztuje mnie mniej w utrzymaniu niż mieszkanie 84m2, które wcześniej miałem.

----------


## pandzik

Jeśli ktoś ma 300 tys i działkę to  ciągle jest w stanie wybudować przyzwoity domek 80-90m2, z tym że własnymi siłami. I to wcale nie jest trudne. No może jakiegoś murarza bym zatrudnił do pomocy. W innym razie zapomnij.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Druga sprawa to trzeba dobrze przemyśleć czy stać nas na mieszkanie w domu (po jego wybudowaniu) w obliczu znacznych podwyżek gazu i prądu. Nie chce być złym prorokiem ale przewiduje że za 2-3 lata będzie wysyp licytacji komorniczych niedokończonych domów...


Nie no, mieszkanie w domu kosztuje mniej niż np w M-4 pod względem eksploatacji i codziennego życia. 
Ale,że będzie niedługo mnóstwo licytacji komorniczych to nie mam złudzeń,ale nie ze względy na koszty eksploatacji ale ze względu na niemożność spłacania kredytu.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jeśli ktoś ma 300 tys i działkę to  ciągle jest w stanie wybudować przyzwoity domek 80-90m2, z tym że własnymi siłami. I to wcale nie jest trudne. No może jakiegoś murarza bym zatrudnił do pomocy. W innym razie zapomnij.


Nie przy dzisiejszych cenach materiałów budowlanych. 
No chyba, że buduje się WŁASNORĘCZNIE od wykopów po fundamenty aż po kostkę brukowa na podjeździe. 
Ale jeśli taki ktoś istnieje, który to wszystko sam potrafi wykonać to szacun. 
Sądzę jednak, że taki dom byłby bliski katastrofie budowlanej niż warty zamieszkania...

I żeby nie było,ja sam osobiście robiłem izolację domu  sam osobiście robiłem wentylacje mech z reku ,sam malowałam, układałam panele,sam robiłem kominek itp,wyszło taniej ale i tak licznik zatrzymał się na 320tys.zl,10 lat temu   :wink:

----------


## pandzik

A ja sam położyłem 20-23 cm styropianu na parterze i 8cm na pietrze. każda płyta klejona, rokowana pod instalacje. Sam położyłem podłogówkę , wykonałem wentylacje na stropie żelbetowym i pod drewnianym, wykafelkowałem 200m powierzchni (3łazienki i podłogi) montowałem biały montaż, malowałem, gładziowałem, montowałem 160 gniazd, montowałem oświetlenie, składałem meble, obrobiłem drewnem schody, montowałem kuchnie, blaty itp.Wykonałem sufit na pietrze pod celulozę, Montowałem drzwi wewn 10 sztuk.
 Zmontowałem ogrodzenie panelowe z furtką. wykonałem uziom otokowy. Zamontowałem oczyszczalnię.  W tej chwili biorę się za podjazd i betony pod bramę przesuwną, tarasy, schody wejściowe, domek narzędziowy, wiatę na samochód i saunę. Na wiosnę drewno...

Nauczyłem się też robić instalacje wodne na zgrzewanych rurkach. Zrobiłem ostatnio taka instalacje w domku letnim znajomych. Oczywiście nie kładłem tego w podłogę  a jedynie puściłem po ścianach. Tak samo zbudowałbym nowy domek.  We wrześniu w dwie soboty wykonałem ze znajomymi płytę w opolskim właśnie pod dom 95metrowy. 

Wszystko pierwszy raz poza malowaniem. Nic sie nie wali i większość w mojej opinii jest lepiej wykonane od tzw "fachowców". 

Jak sie ma ograniczone fundusze to trzeba zakasać rękawy. Wbrew pozorom nie  jest to trudne i dlatego to opisałem. Trzeba tylko zejść z kanapy i na spokojnie brać się do rzeczy.

----------


## Arturo1972

> A ja sam położyłem 20-23 cm styropianu na parterze i 8cm na pietrze. każda płyta klejona, rokowana pod instalacje. Sam położyłem podłogówkę , wykonałem wentylacje na stropie żelbetowym i pod drewnianym, wykafelkowałem 200m powierzchni (3łazienki i podłogi) montowałem biały montaż, malowałem, gładziowałem, montowałem 160 gniazd, montowałem oświetlenie, składałem meble, obrobiłem drewnem schody, montowałem kuchnie, blaty itp.Wykonałem sufit na pietrze pod celulozę, 
>  Zmontowałem ogrodzenie panelowe z furtką. wykonałem uziom otokowy. Zamontowałem oczyszczalnię.  W tej chwili biorę się za podjazd i betony pod bramę przesuwną, tarasy, schody wejściowe, domek narzędziowy, wiatę na samochód i saunę. Na wiosnę drewno...
> 
> Nauczyłem się też robić instalacje wodne na zgrzewanych rurkach. Zrobiłem ostatnio taka instalacje w domku letnim znajomych. Oczywiście nie kładłem tego w podłogę  a jedynie puściłem po ścianach. Tak samo zbudowałbym nowy domek.  We wrześniu w dwie soboty wykonałem ze znajomymi płytę w opolskim właśnie pod dom 95metrowy. 
> 
> Wszystko pierwszy raz poza malowaniem. Nic sie nie wali i większość w mojej opinii jest lepiej wykonane od tzw "fachowców". 
> 
> Jak sie ma ograniczone fundusze to trzeba zakasać rękawy. Wbrew pozorom nie  jest to trudne i dlatego to opisałem. Trzeba tylko zejść z kanapy i na spokojnie brać się do rzeczy.


A zapomniałem, że kupiłem zgrzewarkę z LM do pex(80zl)i sam zgrzewalem instalację do zwu,działa   :wink: 
Mógłbym kafle też położyć ale żona stwierdziła, że kafle to jednak chce mieć zrobione przez profi kafelkarza   :wink: 

Dlatego licznik stanął na 320tys.zl. 
Jeśli ktoś nie ma takich wymagań i zamierza mieszkać w szałasie "na raz" to...bóg z nim   :wink: 
Ale pier..e, że dzisiaj może powstać dom nawet za 300 koła to zwykle pier..e.

Wiem, że bazujesz na "za damski ch...j" bo mi nawet za paletę silikatów oddana za darmo nie powiedziałeś nawet "dziękuję"...
Nie mówiąc już o bolszej butelce Jaśka...

Żona stwierdziła, że takiemu burakowi nie nada pomagać, stąd połączenia telefoniczne ignorowane były   :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Czekam z niecierpliwością na odpowiedź na te 2 ostatnie akapity Arturo1972  :smile:

----------


## s3pp

> A zapomniałem, że kupiłem zgrzewarkę z LM do pex(80zl)i sam zgrzewalem instalację do zwu,działa  
> Mógłbym kafle też położyć ale żona stwierdziła, że kafle to jednak chce mieć zrobione przez profi kafelkarza  
> 
> Dlatego licznik stanął na 320tys.zl. 
> Jeśli ktoś nie ma takich wymagań i zamierza mieszkać w szałasie "na raz" to...bóg z nim  
> Ale pier..e, że dzisiaj może powstać dom nawet za 300 koła to zwykle pier..e.
> 
> Wiem, że bazujesz na "za damski ch...j" bo mi nawet za paletę silikatów oddana za darmo nie powiedziałeś nawet "dziękuję"...
> Nie mówiąc już o bolszej butelce Jaśka...
> ...


Pięknie podsumowane. Szanuję :smile: 

Dla mnie również gadka w stylu dom do 300k to jakaś paranoja. Sam zaczynam na wiosnę budowę. Dom 116m2 użytkowe.270-280k to będzie, ale za SSZ.
Spokojnie drugie tyle za deweloperski. Kolejne 100-120k na wykończenie. Nie mam pojęcia jak ktoś może być mocno odklejony i myśleć, że w tej kasie coś postawi.

----------


## chicoPL

@s3pp: z ciekawości jak masz rozpisany stan deweloperski za 270k PLN? 

- wylewki
- tynki
- instalacja wod-kan
- elektryka
- ogrzewanie
- co tam jeszcze?

----------


## donvitobandito

> A zapomniałem, że kupiłem zgrzewarkę z LM do pex(80zl)i sam zgrzewalem instalację do zwu,działa  
> Mógłbym kafle też położyć ale żona stwierdziła, że kafle to jednak chce mieć zrobione przez profi kafelkarza  
> 
> Dlatego licznik stanął na 320tys.zl. 
> Jeśli ktoś nie ma takich wymagań i zamierza mieszkać w szałasie "na raz" to...bóg z nim  
> Ale pier..e, że dzisiaj może powstać dom nawet za 300 koła to zwykle pier..e.
> 
> Wiem, że bazujesz na "za damski ch...j" bo mi nawet za paletę silikatów oddana za darmo nie powiedziałeś nawet "dziękuję"...
> Nie mówiąc już o bolszej butelce Jaśka...
> ...


Dobre!

----------


## tabi88

Budowa samodzielnie nie jest niczym nadzwyczajnym. Kiedyś tym bardziej, teraz trochę jakby mniej. Ja np. 90% zrobiłem samodzielnie, płyta fundamentowa, murowanie, oba stropy, instalacje wszystkie. Z pierwszego etapu budowy z ekip to były tylko tynki i elewacja oraz okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. Tynki chciałem samodzielnie GK kłaść ale brakowało czasu a trafiła sie ekpia w sensownej cenie. Natomiast elewację dlatego że zaczęgło brakować czasu i samodzielnie jest bardzo ciężko to zrobić (potrzebne są przynajmniej 2-3 osoby żeby jakoś to szło).

We wrześniu 2019 zrobiłem płytę fundamentową, przez  2020 SSZ + troche instalacji, w 2021 ogrodzenie, przyłącza i wykończenie w środku (kafelkarz robił płytki, stolarz obłożył schody, ekipa zamontowała kuchnię, instalator zamontował pompę ciepła), reszta samodzielnie (gładzie na ścianach, malowanie, barierki, montaż właczników, lamp, podłóg, listew i setek innych pierdół)
Stan developerski tym sposobem wyniósł to około 300k za 156m2 pow. użytkowej 
SSZ 
Wszystko urlopami i po godzinach. 
Oczywiscie nie wszystko jeszcze  zrobione (na piętrze trzeba zrobic gładzie oraz łazienkę i wc), kostkę przed domem, założyć trawnik. Ale mieszkać można.

----------


## tentypmich

> Dokładnie. Szczerze, gdybym miał 300k na dom to nawet bym się nie zabierał za robotę. Patrząc na wyceny jakie dostaję to sam dach, bez więżby, 170m2 to ok. 100-110k.
> SSZ zamkniemy pewnie w 280k PLN, a gdzie reszta. Budujemy raptem 116m2 pow. użytkowej.


Ze złota budujesz? W czerwcu br rozpoczeliśmy budowę domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11", w przyszłym tygodniu mają kłaść dachówkę. SSO wyjdzie 125-130 tyś zł razem z robocizną, a poza czyszczeniem odkupionych desek na strop i sprzątaniem na budowie nie kiwnąłem palcem, a i sporo się nadzwoniłem za materiałem, ale ja to akurat lubię. 

Budujemy z Termalica 500, na ściany fundamentu xps 12cm, strop monolityczny, schody betonowe, wieźba,  na dachu będzie dachówka ceramiczna Nelskamp Nibra F8 która jest na działce.

----------


## pandzik

> Dom 116m2 użytkowe.270-280k to będzie, ale za SSZ.


Co to ma do rzeczy?  jak się chcesz pochwalić to gdzie indziej.

----------


## Sativum

> Czasami ktoś pyta czy w niskim budżecie uda mu się wybudować dom.
> Często (zwłaszcza rok temu) widziałem na FB ludzi, którzy twierdzili, że tak, że za 200-300tyś można wybudować dom nawet w stanie pod klucz.
> Takie wpisy miały najwięcej lajków.
> 
> Zakładając ten temat chciałbym wszystkich przestrzec przed nierealistycznym myśleniem, że może być tanio. Nie, nie może być.
> Kiedyś zanim się wybudowałem to byłem zdania, że ludzie biorą kredyty, nie patrzą na ceny i wydają kasę bezmyślnie. Mówiłem sobie - ja będę inny, będę oglądał każdą złotówkę 2 razy, znajdę najtańszy materiał w całym mieście, zatrudnię tanią ekipę i jeszcze będę się z nią targować (po czasie: hahaha).
> 
> U mnie miało wystarczyć 400tyś na budowę zwykłego prostego domku, poszło 675 i jeszcze z 100 brakuje aby wykończyć wszystko na tip-top - gdzie elektrykę, wod-kan, ocieplenie dachu, sufity podwieszane i wiele więcej robiłem sam. Dom był budowany w kredycie, po pracy robiłem na budowie. Dużo nie brakowało, aby bank wypowiedział mi kredyt bo przekroczyłem czas odbioru budynku aż o półtora roku.
> 
> ...



Fajny wątek, dlatego dodam swoje uwagi dlaczego nie da się wybudować domu zgodnie ze sztuką za 200-300 tys. 

1) koszt zakupu działki - to że widzicie ogłoszenie z dobrą cena nie oznacza że ogłoszenie jest prawdziwe, aktualne lub że właściciel chce sprzedać  (też byłem zaskoczony). Są różne działki - oprócz lokalizacji, liczy się jej #ksztalt, #dostęp do mediów #jakie media są na działce , #warunki glebowe (grunty spoiste czy niespoiste), terenowe (pochylenie, drzewa). Ma to duży wpływ na koszty - mogą się pojawić koszty np.wymiany gruntu, zagęszczania, braku dojazdu dla ciężkiego sprzętu, ograniczenia MPZP, niwelacji, brak mediów

2)  przyłącza i formalności. Projekt budowalny - nie w temacie nie wiedzą, że prócz kosztu zakupu projektu trzeba zapłacić za tzw. adaptację. Łącznie projekt może wynieść od kilku tysięcy do kilkudziesięciu. Średnio wskazałbym 5-10 tys. Do tego koszty geodety, geologa (od września ubiegłego roku obowiązkowo, mapki, znalezienie granic lub ich wznowienie, mapy sytuacyjne itp. To że w drodze są media oznacza, że trzeba dopełnić urzędniczych formalności, dodajmy czasochłonnych oraz ponieść koszt ich doprowadzenia przez uprawnione osoby - koszty od kilkunastu, do kilkudziesięciu tysięcy.

3) robocizna, szczególnie od boomu w 2021 r. Skończyły się czasy gdy można było znaleźć murarza, który postawi ściany za 15 tys. 50-100 tys. za robociznę to obecnie minimum

4) materiały - utrudniona dostępność i cokwartalne podwyżki. Zaczynając projekt budowa w 2019 r. szacowałem wg kosztów w 2019 r. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, że koszty materiału (ale też robocizny) rosną min. 10% r/r. Można zleźć tańszy materiał 200 km od budowy, ale czy zapłacisz za jego transport albo sam (kiedy) go (i czym) przywieziesz. Każdemu polecam kupić przyczepkę albo dostawczaka na czas budowy. Milion rzeczy trzeba będzie dowieźć. Jeden z najlepszych wydatków.   

5) przygotuj się, że prawie wszyscy będą starali się wykorzystać Twój brak rozeznania lub - gdy się jednak coś znasz - oszukać. Na palcach jednej ręki (emerytowanego stolarza) mogę policzyć osoby, które nie chciały ze mnie zedrzeć lub oszukać (na jakości, na towarze) albo robotę chciały wykonać byle jak 

6) możesz zaoszczędzić kupując najtańsze materiały - wątpliwej jakości np. izolacje p-wodne, chemia typu cement, kleje, marketowy gazobeton 2giej kategorii, beton, mokre drewno na więźbę. Zaoszczędzisz. Ile 15-25%. Ryzyko krzywych ścian, zakrytych betonem rur i nieskutecznych izolacji wzrośnie jednak niewspółmiernie do zysku. Przypomnę, że koszt napraw należy liczyć x2 względem kosztu pierwotnego. To pozorne oszczędności, które w bliskiej perspektywie mogą przyprawić o ból głowy, a etap "budowlany" to mniej niż 50% inwestycji.

7) zagospodarowanie działki - działkę trzeba ogrodzić. Czym? siatka i słupki, czy płot z kamienia, oświetlenie, brama, furtka, domofon, pociągnięcie kabli, brama przesuwna automatyczna? Do tego jeszcze może nawiezienie ziemi, umocnienie podjazdu, jakieś płytki lub płyty betonowe prowadzące od furtki do drzwi frontowych? Minimum kilkadziesiąt tysięcy.

 :cool:  Nie umiesz, nie chcesz się angażować w budowę/wykańczanie? Zapłacisz majątek. Robocizna to przynajmniej 1/3 kosztów budowy! W wykończeniu 50%, przy instalacjach nawet 60%. Pamiętaj też, że nikt za darmo np. nie przywiezie materiału, nie wybierze go za Ciebie lub nie wybierze tańszego, ale tego który będzie dla niego łatwiejszy w pracy.

----------


## pandzik

^^
Grafomania nie na temat lub oczywistych rzeczy.

----------


## Sativum

> ^^
> Grafomania nie na temat lub oczywistych rzeczy.


Tak to jest jak pisze się w nocy z telefonu. Dobrze, że Ty wniosłeś merytorykę do tematu  :tongue:

----------


## MiroMirek

> Tak to jest jak pisze się w nocy z telefonu. Dobrze, że Ty wniosłeś merytorykę do tematu


w mojej opinii i na bazie doświadczeń z  dwuletniej budowy domu bardzo dobrze podsumowałeś sprawę, zdecydowanie odradzam pozorne oszczędności na materiałach, dobrych wykonawcach, urządzeniach...etc . I  trzeba mieć wytrenowaną wcześniej psychikę na czas budowy  :smile:  aby nie odpuszczać i egzekwować taką jakość usług, materiałów i urządzeń za jakie się zapłaciło  ciężko zarobionymi pieniędzmi - niestety chętnych na "szybki" zarobek jest w naszym kraju zbyt wielu  :sad: .

----------


## Frofo007

> Ze złota budujesz? W czerwcu br rozpoczeliśmy budowę domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11", w przyszłym tygodniu mają kłaść dachówkę. SSO wyjdzie 125-130 tyś zł razem z robocizną


Mnie to zawsze zastanawiają takie ceny - z czego one wynikają. Nawet na stronie biura minimalna cena za SSZ to 162 200zł netto - 175176zł brutto. Więc jeśli na okna i drzwi wydasz powiedzmy 30tyś to i tak będziesz miał o 15-20tyś taniej niż to wynika z minimalnego możliwego kosztorysu biura projektowego. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to niespotykanie tania robocizna lub nie uwzględniasz wszystkich kosztów.

----------


## pandzik

> Tak to jest jak pisze się w nocy z telefonu. Dobrze, że Ty wniosłeś merytorykę do tematu


Jednym zdaniem podsumowałem twoje wypociny  :smile:  Pomogłem? Kliknij podziękuj




> Mnie to zawsze zastanawiają takie ceny - z czego  one wynikają. Nawet na stronie biura minimalna cena za SSZ to 162 200zł  netto - 175176zł brutto. Więc jeśli na okna i drzwi wydasz powiedzmy  30tyś to i tak będziesz miał o 15-20tyś taniej niż to wynika z  minimalnego możliwego kosztorysu biura projektowego. Jedyne co mi  przychodzi do głowy to niespotykanie tania robocizna lub nie  uwzględniasz wszystkich kosztów.


A jednocześnie w punkcie całkowity koszt robót budowlanych masz 200  000 zł plus instalacje.  I o to chodzi.  Wykonując większość robot  własnymi siłami jest spora szansa na wybudowanie prostego domu  parterowego, o powiedzmy powierzchni 95m2.   Szacuje, że ktoś kto ma 300 tys zł nie sądzi, że wybuduje 150metrowy dom pod klucz firmą, kupi dzialkę w centrum miasta itp.

----------


## Frofo007

> Jednym zdaniem podsumowałem twoje wypociny  Pomogłem? Kliknij podziękuj


A moim zdaniem Sativum wniósł coś do tematu bo nie dla każdego te sprawy są oczywiste.




> A jednocześnie w punkcie całkowity koszt robót budowlanych masz 200  000 zł plus instalacje.  I o to chodzi.  Wykonując większość robot  własnymi siłami jest spora szansa na wybudowanie prostego domu  parterowego, o powiedzmy powierzchni 95m2.


Tylko autor wpisu twierdzi, że SSO zrobi firmą za kwotę 125-130tyś - stąd moje zdziwienie. Gdyby wszystko robił sam to ok, materiały na stan surowy nie są jakieś strasznie drogie.
Jeszcze odnośnie tego co napisałeś, że robiąc samemu można dużo zaoszczędzić.
Myślę, że są roboty, które można szybko wykonać samemu i zaoszczędzić ale większości z nich się nie opłaca robić (chyba, że kogoś celem jest chwalenie się jak za grosze dom postawił). Skoro ktoś buduje dom to raczej nie zarabia minimalnej krajowej. Zawsze można sobie wziąć nadgodziny, drugi etat, jakieś fuchy w swoim fachu itd.
Robiąc na budowie coś pierwszy raz w życiu po pracy - robi się to wolno. Czasami trzeba dojechać sporo kilometrów aby chwilę porobić (czas dojazdu i koszt paliwa) bo z rana znowu do roboty. A co najgorsze ceny materiałów zazwyczaj rosną.
Możesz sam coś zrobić np. w 3mc po pracy. Zaoszczędzisz 10tyś zł. Ale w te 3mc ceny materiałów potrzebnych do dokończenia budowy mogą wzrosnąć o 15tyś i może się okazać, że realnie się straciło.

Aby było jasne nie neguje sensu robienia na budowie, niektórych rzeczy - ale jak to w życiu, wszystko musi być z głową.
Dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale WM robiłem na budowie powiedzmy 1 tydzień po pracy i zaoszczędziłem 10tyś. Przy moich zarobkach wyszło super. Ale np. gdybym miał robić tynki ręcznie to by mi to zajęło kilka mc więc całkowicie bez sensu.

----------


## Sativum

> A moim zdaniem Sativum wniósł coś do tematu bo nie dla każdego te sprawy są oczywiste.
> 
> 
> 
> Tylko autor wpisu twierdzi, że SSO zrobi firmą za kwotę 125-130tyś - stąd moje zdziwienie. Gdyby wszystko robił sam to ok, materiały na stan surowy nie są jakieś strasznie drogie.
> Jeszcze odnośnie tego co napisałeś, że robiąc samemu można dużo zaoszczędzić.
> Myślę, że są roboty, które można szybko wykonać samemu i zaoszczędzić ale większości z nich się nie opłaca robić (chyba, że kogoś celem jest chwalenie się jak za grosze dom postawił). Skoro ktoś buduje dom to raczej nie zarabia minimalnej krajowej. Zawsze można sobie wziąć nadgodziny, drugi etat, jakieś fuchy w swoim fachu itd.
> *Robiąc na budowie coś pierwszy raz w życiu po pracy - robi się to wolno.* Czasami trzeba dojechać sporo kilometrów aby chwilę porobić (czas dojazdu i koszt paliwa) bo z rana znowu do roboty. A co najgorsze ceny materiałów zazwyczaj rosną.
> Możesz sam coś zrobić np. w 3mc po pracy. Zaoszczędzisz 10tyś zł. Ale w te 3mc ceny materiałów potrzebnych do dokończenia budowy mogą wzrosnąć o 15tyś i może się okazać, że realnie się straciło.
> ...


Celna uwaga! 
Oszczędna budowa = praca własna. Gdy nie ma się doświadczenia = czasochłonność. To z kolei powoduje, że dom postawi się nie w rok, ale dwa lub trzy. W tym czasie wszystko zdrożeje...

----------


## marcinbbb

Dobudowywałem 75m2 parterówki do istniejącego już domu SSZ kosztował mnie 230k później przestałem liczyć. Później całą elektrykę, ogrzewanie podłogowe, rekuperację panele podłogowe listwy przypodłogowe wszystko co dałem radę zrobić "tymi ręcoma". poszło na bank w okolicach 320k zł a jeszcze łazienka i kuchnia praktycznie nie ruszona. Całość zaczęta 3 lata temu kiedy za pustak MAX płaciłem około 5 zł/szt. 
Nie ma sensu schodzić z jakością bo kto by chciał w nowym domu okna 2 szybowe 3 komorowe, albo 5 cm izolacji na ścianach.

Ale jak to mówią każdy buduje tyle na ile portfel pozwala jeden na kredyt inny tylko za swoje. Ja zawsze tylko za swoje jedyny kredyt do jakieś 23 lata temu na wieżę Technics 1500 zł wziąłem krechy i 2k miałem swoich. Jak to mówią masz za dużo pieniędzy bierz się za budowę domu.

----------


## Sativum

> Dobudowywałem 75m2 parterówki do istniejącego już domu SSZ kosztował mnie 230k później przestałem liczyć. Później całą elektrykę, ogrzewanie podłogowe, rekuperację panele podłogowe listwy przypodłogowe wszystko co dałem radę zrobić "tymi ręcoma". poszło na bank w okolicach 320k zł a jeszcze łazienka i kuchnia praktycznie nie ruszona. Całość zaczęta 3 lata temu kiedy za pustak MAX płaciłem około 5 zł/szt. 
> Nie ma sensu schodzić z jakością bo kto by chciał w nowym domu okna 2 szybowe 3 komorowe, albo 5 cm izolacji na ścianach.
> 
> Ale jak to mówią każdy buduje tyle na ile portfel pozwala jeden na kredyt inny tylko za swoje. Ja zawsze tylko za swoje jedyny kredyt do jakieś 23 lata temu na wieżę Technics 1500 zł wziąłem krechy i 2k miałem swoich. Jak to mówią masz za dużo pieniędzy bierz się za budowę domu.


Marzenie - by wybudować się za swoje, ale zajęłoby mi to pewnie 10 lat... a w tym czasie mieszkać i żyć też trzeba. Chciałem wybudować się w 12, max 18 m-cy. Wyjdzie chyba ok 20. Wyceny z stycznia były nieaktualne w marcu... Po marcu wzrosły o kolejne 25-50%.
Nie wybrzmiało to w moich poprzednich postach - nie zniechęcam do budowy. Przeciwnie! Warto! Świetna przygoda! 

Nie dajcie się zwieść tym, którzy nie do końca uczciwie przedstawiają realia budowy. Prócz promila osób, które sami są w stanie zbudować dom, to wchodząc do ich "zakończonej" budowy okazałoby się, że zrobiony jest tylko parter, regipsy jeszcze nie zrobione, brak mebli albo jak AGD zabrane z mieszkania, za oświetlenie oprawki, ogrodzenie z siatki leśnej, brak zagospodarowana terenu itd . Do tego okazałoby się, że np. ojciec ma tartak, szwagier żony firmę montującą okna  :big grin:  Te same osoby, by zmieścić się z założeniu "każda złotówka się liczy" muszą kupić kuchnię z wyprzedaży z Castoramy (btw nic do nich nie mam), panele za 19 zł/m.

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja kupowałem styropian w grudniu ubiegłego roku do izolacji ścian Knauf Etixx 1m3 płaciłem 193zł/m3 z transportem teraz ten sam kosztuje 345 zł/m3.
Drzwi zewnętrze Wikęd thero prestige LUX 4900 zł z montażem dziś 8030 zł.
Uwinąłem się w ostatnim momencie drzwi wewnętrzne dopiero zamontowane 5 szt wraz z ościeżnicami lite drewno z montażem, klamkami i zamkiem 6300 zł. zamawiane 3 miesiące temu.
110m2 blachotrapezu 4700 zł 
6 dużych okien 3 szybowych z dodatkowymi izolacjami i roletami 11700 zł.
Cała łazienka (poza płytkami) leży w garażu od kibla po kabinę prysznicową, umywalkę i szafki, zero używanych rzeczy wszystko nowe.
Ceny jakie płaciłem teraz wiem że w życiu takich cen bym nie miał.

Ja to liczę w inny sposób powiedzmy 300k zł przez 36 miesięcy daje 8000 zł/miesięcznie + coś tam mieliśmy odłożone jakieś 50k zł. 25000/36m-cy = 6900zł/miesiąc tyle realnie wydawaliśmy na budowę. To nie jest jakiś kosmos, bez żadnych wyrzeczeń urlop był każdego roku 2 tyg. Ale ja nie wyobrażam sobie brać krechy na dom można coś wynająć płacąc jakieś 1500 zł/mc

----------


## Sativum

Zastanawiałem się nad takim sposobem o którym piszesz. W mojej analizie doszedłem do wniosku, że nie dam rady tak budować - trzeba zgromadzić te pieniądze wcześniej, gdyż mało kto pójdzie na układ bym płacił w ratach za wykonanie dachu, okien za 60k, tynków za 25k etc. Oczywiście wszystko zależy w jakiej wysokości ma się dochody lub czy wpływają one nieregularnie (np. większe transze za wykonanie zlecenia, a potem mniejsze).

Druga kwestia, o czym jest ten wątek, że nie da się wybudować za 200-300 tys. domu. Jeśli szacujesz koszt budowy na 700 k, to już miesięcznie musiałbyś wydawać blisko 20k tylko na to....

----------


## marcinbbb

Różnych dziwaków ostatnio oglądałem na YT jeden typ buduje 45m2 za 45000 zł, kolejny stawia domy bez pozwolenia 35m2 za 25000zł. U mnie na wsi deweloper stawia domy standardowe 116m2 z niewielką działką 8arów za 399k zł. Jednak wszystko zależy od lokalizacji jeśli chcesz kupić ładną działkę pod Warszawą wraz z mediami i okrągła bańka może nie starczyć. A gdzie tu myśleć o domu.
Faktycznie takie budowanie jak moje trwa, jednak miałem gdzie mieszkać tylko dostawiałem kawałek domu. Za moich czasów za blachę jak pisałem zapłaciłem 4700 zł i robota chyba sam dekarz 3800zł. Konstrukcja drewniana na dach jakieś 3500 zł, cieśla niestety nie pamiętam.

Jednak muszę napisać coś o firmach sprzedających blachę najchętniej wraz dodatkowymi akcesoriami... tragedia blacha cena wszędzie taka sama, wkręty w firmie 50 zł/paczka allegro 28 zł/paczka a musiałem kupić 6 laczek. Mębrana dachowa chcieli mi wcisnąć 2x 50m membrany po 500 zł każda kupiłem na alledrogo najlepszą jaką udało mi się znaleźć za 216 zł/rolka 50m. Z firmy wziąłem tylko blachę i orynnowanie cała reszta z neta.

EDIT: sprawdziłem teraz wkręty (śruby farmerskie) do dachu... 51zł... nieźle...prawie 2 razy więcej

----------


## Sativum

> Różnych dziwaków ostatnio oglądałem na YT jeden typ buduje 45m2 za 45000 zł, kolejny stawia domy bez pozwolenia 35m2 za 25000zł. U mnie na wsi deweloper stawia domy standardowe 116m2 z niewielką działką 8arów za 399k zł. Jednak wszystko zależy od lokalizacji jeśli chcesz kupić ładną działkę pod Warszawą wraz z mediami i okrągła bańka może nie starczyć. A gdzie tu myśleć o domu.
> Faktycznie takie budowanie jak moje trwa, jednak miałem gdzie mieszkać tylko dostawiałem kawałek domu. Za moich czasów za blachę jak pisałem zapłaciłem 4700 zł i robota chyba sam dekarz 3800zł. Konstrukcja drewniana na dach jakieś 3500 zł, cieśla niestety nie pamiętam.
> 
> Jednak muszę napisać coś o firmach sprzedających blachę najchętniej wraz dodatkowymi akcesoriami... tragedia blacha cena wszędzie taka sama, wkręty w firmie 50 zł/paczka allegro 28 zł/paczka a musiałem kupić 6 laczek. Mębrana dachowa chcieli mi wcisnąć 2x 50m membrany po 500 zł każda kupiłem na alledrogo najlepszą jaką udało mi się znaleźć za 216 zł/rolka 50m. Z firmy wziąłem tylko blachę i orynnowanie cała reszta z neta.
> 
> EDIT: sprawdziłem teraz wkręty (śruby farmerskie) do dachu... 51zł... nieźle...prawie 2 razy więcej


Branie materiału przez firmę (bo 8%) po to by zaoszczędzić 15% nie sprawdza się w realu  :smile: 
Druga rzecz, którą powtarzam - koszt robocizny to 40-60% zlecenia. 

PS. rozbudowa/przebudowa to jednak nie to samo co nowa budowa. Odchodzi dużo formalności i kosztów  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Branie materiału przez firmę (bo 8%) po to by zaoszczędzić 15% nie sprawdza się w realu


Wiem instalując PV na dachu przez firmę płacisz około 4000zł/kWp w VAT8% instalując samemu w VAT 23% wychodzi max 2700zł/kWp.
Rekuperacja mnie w VAT 23% kosztowała max 5k zł przez firmę 17000zł VAT 8%.
Idąc tym tropem jeszcze dalej w tym roku w Zakopcu widziałem zajebisty chlebek pszenno żytni na maślance 48 zł/kg mówię piermandolę za tyle to się nauczę, wypiek 1,5kg identycznego chleba kosztuje mnie max 6 zł. A jest rewelacja już przerobiłem łącznie 10 kg mąki od przełomu lipca i sierpnia.

----------


## tentypmich

> Mnie to zawsze zastanawiają takie ceny - z czego one wynikają. Nawet na stronie biura minimalna cena za SSZ to 162 200zł netto - 175176zł brutto. Więc jeśli na okna i drzwi wydasz powiedzmy 30tyś to i tak będziesz miał o 15-20tyś taniej niż to wynika z minimalnego możliwego kosztorysu biura projektowego. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to niespotykanie tania robocizna lub nie uwzględniasz wszystkich kosztów.


Buduję poprzednią wersje bez kominka.

Ja napisałem o SSO. Wszystkie koszta są uwzględnione, ja nie rozumiem jak ktoś może płacić za robociznę domu o pow 100-120m2 - 70-100 tyś zł, a widzę po grupach fb, że tak sobie "spece" teraz liczą. 

U mnie koszt robocizny od 0 do dachu 45 tyś zł, ekipa sprawdzona i polecona przez wielu znajomych, jestem z nich niesamowicie zadowolony, bo są dokładni i dużo podpowiadają. Rezerwowałem ich w zeszłym roku. 

Okna z oknoplastu wyjdą 38 tyś zł z hs'em, ze zmian jakie wprowadziłem to zmniejszyłem okno tarasowe z 4m na 3.3m i na poddaszu w łazience jest 80/220 zamiast 80/130 dodatkowo dołożyłem okno dachowe na klatce schodowej.
Okna bez ciepłego montażu, ale z systemowymi poszerzeniami, nie zamówiłem jeszcze, bo czekam na promocję zimową oknoplastu która ma być od 16 listopada.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Okna bez ciepłego montażu, ale z systemowymi poszerzeniami, nie zamówiłem jeszcze, bo czekam na promocję zimową oknoplastu która ma być od 16 listopada.


Dobrze że czekasz 1 listopada była 7% podwyżka  :big grin: 
Ciepły montaż pominę... z grzeczności  jeśli da radę to w warstwie izolacji.

----------


## tentypmich

> Dobrze że czekasz 1 listopada była 7% podwyżka 
> Ciepły montaż pominę... z grzeczności  jeśli da radę to w warstwie izolacji.


6,5%, tak wiem o tym.... A właśnie, mam taki wybór jeszcze, bo fajnie byłoby coś zaoszczedzić

HST Premium 85 3,3m UW: 81 - 16400 pln
Smart Slide 3,3m UW: 96 - 12300 PLN

Różnica 4000 zł, warto się interesować smart slidem z oknoplastu czy odpuścić i lepiej dopłacić do HST?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Różnica 4000 zł, warto się interesować smart slidem z oknoplastu czy odpuścić i lepiej dopłacić do HST?


Nie pomogę mi wystarczyły 1,8m x 2,2m otwierane "balkonowe" bez słupka w sypialni.
Moim zdaniem 4000 zł. przy kilku setkach tysięcy złotych to żaden piniądź, Albo pomyśl o CBM (nie znam cen).
Jeśli planujesz rekuperację bierz FLEX`a gdzie możesz. Lepsze parametry i większe okna.

----------


## Sativum

> Buduję poprzednią wersje bez kominka.
> 
> Ja napisałem o SSO. Wszystkie koszta są uwzględnione, ja nie rozumiem jak ktoś może płacić za robociznę domu o pow 100-120m2 - 70-100 tyś zł, a widzę po grupach fb, że tak sobie "spece" teraz liczą. 
> 
> U mnie koszt robocizny od 0 do dachu 45 tyś zł, ekipa sprawdzona i polecona przez wielu znajomych, jestem z nich niesamowicie zadowolony, bo są dokładni i dużo podpowiadają. Rezerwowałem ich w zeszłym roku. 
> 
> Okna z oknoplastu wyjdą 38 tyś zł z hs'em, ze zmian jakie wprowadziłem to zmniejszyłem okno tarasowe z 4m na 3.3m i na poddaszu w łazience jest 80/220 zamiast 80/130 dodatkowo dołożyłem okno dachowe na klatce schodowej.
> Okna bez ciepłego montażu, ale z systemowymi poszerzeniami, nie zamówiłem jeszcze, bo czekam na promocję zimową oknoplastu która ma być od 16 listopada.


U mnie było 50k od 0 do SSO (+ dokończenie i poprawienie kilku rzeczy po poprzedniku), ale przy 240 m2  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Odnośnie brania kredytów... jestem przeciwnikiem kredytu na cele konsumpcyjne typu telewizor, wakacje itd. chyba, że mówimy o prawdziwym kredycie 0% na rzeczy, które kupujemy w możliwie niskiej cenie w internecie.

Natomiast jestem zwolennikiem kredytów hipotecznych. U mnie kredyt był brany na około 50% inwestycji, reszta to wkład własny w postaci działki, kilkadziesiąt tyś oszczędności, które miałem przed budową i wkład własny z tego co zarabiałem podczas budowy.

Budowę rozpocząłem w 2017 roku, jak porównuje różne ceny ile ja za coś płaciłem a ile to teraz kosztuje to sporo materiałów wzrosło x2 a zdarzają się też takie co x3. Gdybym miał budować się za gotówkę to nie uzbierałbym przez te lata na sam wzrost cen materiałów a co dopiero mówić o budowie. Dalej bym mieszkał w starym mieszkaniu. A teraz je mogę wynajmować i mieć z tego kasę, która pokrywa prawie 2/3 raty kredytu. Także:

- wybudowałem się sporo taniej niż bym wydał budując się kilka lat później,
- stare mieszkanie ktoś wynajmuje i spłaca mi większość raty za dom,
- lata lecą, życie jest krótkie (za krótkie), cieszę się, że mogę żyć w nowym domu a nie w 5 razy mniejszym mieszkaniu w starym bloku.
- zdążyłem już część kredytu spłacić, kredyt był na około 50% kosztów budowy, natomiast z uwagi na rozwój okolicy, wzrost cen gruntów i domów, obecnie kwota do spłaty stanowi około 25% wartości nieruchomości. Do tego mamy sporą inflację, więc nic nie wskazuje na to aby miał wybuchnąć jakiś większy krach na rynku nieruchomości, ceny mogą dalej rosnąć nominalnie (przez inflację).

Mało tego, brałem nawet kredyty gotówkowe prawdziwe raty 0%, właśnie kończę spłacać ostatnie raty. Kupowałem za te kredyty rzeczy typu zlew, wc, baterie itd. Specjalnie teraz sprawdziłem ceny - wzrosły o 20-30%. Wedle mojego rozumowania jeśli raty są 0% a inflacje kilka procent to ma to jakiś sens pod warunkiem, że mamy poduszkę finansową i dość stabilne zarobki. U mnie raty kredytów w najbardziej hardcorowym okresie wyniosły 30% dochodu, także było to w miarę bezpieczne.

----------


## tentypmich

> U mnie było 50k od 0 do SSO (+ dokończenie i poprawienie kilku rzeczy po poprzedniku), ale przy 240 m2


Tak za tak duży dom to świetna cena  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

Wiem  :smile:  

Czasami się uda/odrobina szczęścia. 

Ekipa duża - kilkubrygadowa, podwykonawca dużego dewelopera z Poznania. Można polecić. 

W moim przypadku opłaciło się zbieranie wielu ofert, negocjacje, wstrzelenie się w "okienko", bycie fair, elastycznym i wsparcie wykonawcy  :smile:  

Teraz słyszałem że 100k trzeba szykować. 

PS z tego co wiem, to cena zależna jest od ilości tygodni jakie trzeba przeznaczyć na budowę, a nie tylko metrażu  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Faktycznie ceny poszybowały... pojechałem po butlę gazu do sklepu 70 zł, mówię kobiecie że niewiele więcej rocznie za prąd płacę a ona do mnie no tak ale ile Pan najpierw wydał mówię 15000 zł ale to było 7 lat temu i już zapomniałem że wydałem.
Nawet Czechy które powstały w 1993r wyprzedziło nas praktycznie we wszystkim  począwszy od płac na prawie skończywszy.
No ale sprowadzając to do kiepskiego żartu Polak własną d*pę sprzedał za 500 zł miesięcznie. A oni na każdym kroku bez wazeliny nas... no ten. 

Niestety jeśli ktoś uważa że to się kiedykolwiek zmieni bardzo się myli. I to niezależnie czy wygrają lewi czy prawi. Wszak Vat 23% podnieśliśmy na 3 lata, a minęła już 10 rocznica. Ale Polak już się przyzwyczaił, Coca Cola light podrożała do 6,70 zł. Bo zawierała słodzik ale najważniejsze że obniżyliśmy VAT na musztardę!!!
Idąc do sklepu kupuję Lecha płacę 3 zł. a robiąc swoje piwo kosztuje mnie to mniej niż 1 zł i smakuje o niebo lepiej.

----------


## Sativum

No niestety, nie odczuwam bym zarabiał więcej pod obecnymi rządami. Za to czuję podwyżki podatków. Dodajmy do tego kryzys energetyczny i inflację, to nie zdziwię się jak w lasach znów zaczną się pojawiać dzikie wysypiska, a w piecach zaczną palić śmieciami...

----------


## Sativum

> Odnośnie brania kredytów... jestem przeciwnikiem kredytu na cele konsumpcyjne typu telewizor, wakacje itd. chyba, że mówimy o prawdziwym kredycie 0% na rzeczy, które kupujemy w możliwie niskiej cenie w internecie.
> 
> Natomiast jestem zwolennikiem kredytów hipotecznych. U mnie kredyt był brany na około 50% inwestycji, reszta to wkład własny w postaci działki, kilkadziesiąt tyś oszczędności, które miałem przed budową i wkład własny z tego co zarabiałem podczas budowy.
> 
> Budowę rozpocząłem w 2017 roku, jak porównuje różne ceny ile ja za coś płaciłem a ile to teraz kosztuje to sporo materiałów wzrosło x2 a zdarzają się też takie co x3. Gdybym miał budować się za gotówkę to nie uzbierałbym przez te lata na sam wzrost cen materiałów a co dopiero mówić o budowie. Dalej bym mieszkał w starym mieszkaniu. A teraz je mogę wynajmować i mieć z tego kasę, która pokrywa prawie 2/3 raty kredytu. Także:
> 
> - wybudowałem się sporo taniej niż bym wydał budując się kilka lat później,
> - stare mieszkanie ktoś wynajmuje i spłaca mi większość raty za dom,
> - lata lecą, życie jest krótkie (za krótkie), cieszę się, że mogę żyć w nowym domu a nie w 5 razy mniejszym mieszkaniu w starym bloku.
> ...


Podbijam, bo ciężko się nie zgodzić z wypunktowanymi przez Ciebie argumentami.

Szczególnie trudno odmówić poglądowi, że skoro kapitał kosztuje, a co roku jest wyższy (vide inflacja), to jak ma się nie "opłacić" kredyt 0%

----------


## L.mArK

> Nie przy dzisiejszych cenach materiałów budowlanych. 
> No chyba, że buduje się WŁASNORĘCZNIE od wykopów po fundamenty aż po kostkę brukowa na podjeździe. 
> Ale jeśli taki ktoś istnieje, który to wszystko sam potrafi wykonać to szacun. 
> Sądzę jednak, że taki dom byłby bliski katastrofie budowlanej niż warty zamieszkania...


Do działu samorobów zaglądałeś?
Niektórzy tam podają koszty całej budowy.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Do działu samorobów zaglądałeś?
> Niektórzy tam podają koszty całej budowy.


To bez znaczenia, bo oni nie liczą swojej pracy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To bez znaczenia, bo oni nie liczą swojej pracy.


U mnie w pracy, synowie kolegów zaczynają budowę.
150tys za robociznę za SSO za prostą stodołę.

Dajcie się dymać.

----------


## Arturo1972

> U mnie w pracy, synowie kolegów zaczynają budowę.
> 150tys za robociznę za SSO za prostą stodołę.
> 
> Dajcie się dymać.


Szok   :smile: 
Zakładam firmę budowlaną z przybyszami z granicy polsko-białoruskiej i dymam pisowskich socjalistów   :smile: 

"pisowskich socjalistów" czyli tzw  prawakow wg nomenklatury PIS   :wink:

----------


## Kirin

> U mnie w pracy, synowie kolegów zaczynają budowę.
> 150tys za robociznę za SSO za prostą stodołę.
> 
> Dajcie się dymać.


Co? 
Ja miałem takie wyceny (no prawie, ale ok 90-100k PLN) ale one ewidentnie były albo po to żebym się odczepił albo żeby znaleźć frajera. Ekipy z polecenia wyceniały się na 50-60 tysięcy z tym, że od razu była każda miała minimum 12 miesięcy do przodu zaklepaną robotę.

----------


## pandzik

> U mnie w pracy, synowie kolegów zaczynają budowę.
> 150tys za robociznę za SSO za prostą stodołę.
> Dajcie się dymać.


A prosta stodoła to 90 czy 250m2?  Bo to jednak różnica jest.  Za takie 200m2, najlepsza firma w regionie,  płyta z izolacją, ściany, dach, kanalizacja, odgromowka.  ja bym się skusił. Resztę zrobiłbym sam.  :smile:

----------


## sito

My kończymy budowę domku 86m , szkieleciaka . Start 28 czerwca 2021 

Do stanu deweloperskiego domek kosztował z dodatkami  ( rolety na wszystkie okna , podłogówka , podwyższenie o 50cm fundamentu, kilka dodatkowych punktów elektrycznych i wodnych , okna w kolorze , zadaszenie tarasu , tynk silikatowy  )   *285 tys*  , oczywiście to cena za sam domek. Bez działki, przyłączy i papierologii. 

Do zrobienia został tylko środek domu a w tym :

-łazienka 
-malowanie
-panele
-gniazdka, lampy 
-kuchnia 
-coś do wpięcia do podłogówki 

W środku w cenie domu są porobione wszystkie instalacje , a ściany poszpachlowane

Policzmy 

Działka 58 tys  ( 822m kupione rok temu ) 
Dom  285 
Przyłącza ( woda i prąd ) plus szambo 10k 
Środek domu ~100k 

*Wychodzi 450 plus minus* 

Środek bedziemy robili sami , od malowania po kafelkowanie, biały montaż , drzwi wewnętrzne itp ) 
Jedyne co zlecimy to meble do kuchni . Domek jest i będzie budżetowy, cześć gratów trafi do niego z mieszkania. Wykończenie środka bez wodotrysków

----------


## Aarnn

"Nowy dom za 200-300tyś - dlaczego to nie możliwe"
Po co tak straszyć? Jak się nie umie kontrolować wydatków to i milion będzie za mało.

----------


## Sativum

> "Nowy dom za 200-300tyś - dlaczego to nie możliwe"
> Po co tak straszyć? Jak się nie umie kontrolować wydatków to i milion będzie za mało.


Przedstawisz jakieś argumenty, czy mamy Ci uwierzyć na słowo, że "da się jak się umie kontrolować wydatki"?  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## Frofo007

> Policzmy 
> 
> Działka 58 tys  ( 822m kupione rok temu ) 
> Dom  285 
> Przyłącza ( woda i prąd ) plus szambo 10k 
> Środek domu ~100k 
> 
> *Wychodzi 450 plus minus* 
> 
> ...


Woda, prąd i szambo tylko 10k? To tak z pamięci czy zapisywaliście koszty? Pytam bo sąsiad teraz szambo betonowe 10m3 montował i mu 6tyś wyszło (łącznie z koparką, zabraniem gruntu z wykopu). I czy przez przyłącza rozumiesz postawienie skrzynki z prądem przy działce + podciągnięcie pod dom czy tylko samo podciągnięcie pod dom?
Ile wydaliście na papierologię? Bo to też moim zdaniem trzeba liczyć. Czy w tych 285 tyś był kierownik budowy, geodeta? Czy cena 285tyś uwzględnia wywóz śmieci po budowie? Czy uwzględnia różne pierdoły?

Dolicz do swoich wyliczeń kostkę, zagospodarowanie ogrodu, ogrodzenie - jeśli wszystko po taniości to pół bańki zabraknie, ale to liczone za wszystko.




> "Nowy dom za 200-300tyś - dlaczego to nie możliwe"
> Po co tak straszyć? Jak się nie umie kontrolować wydatków to i milion będzie za mało.



No widzisz, większość ludzi, którzy się budują to takie głupki. Biorą kredyty, nie kontrolują wydatków, za wszystko przepłacają a budowlańcy się śmieją....

A tak na poważnie w obecnych czasach za 200tyś to można dobrze mieszkanie wykończyć od stanu deweloperskiego a nie budować dom.

----------


## Aarnn

A jakiego domu nie da się zbudować za 300 tysięcy?
Bo poniżej 200m² to już nie dom tylko kurnik?
No i pewnie na samochód też 200 tys. będzie za mało.

----------


## Frofo007

> A jakiego domu nie da się zbudować za 300 tysięcy?
> Bo poniżej 200m² to już nie dom tylko kurnik?
> No i pewnie na samochód też 200 tys. będzie za mało.


Czyli aby udowodnić tezę, że się da to będziemy teraz nazywać domem budynek 50m2?

Ale odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie nie da się wybudować domu 199m2, 150 a nawet 100m2, obawiam się, że 70m2 pod klucz w przyzwoitym standardzie systemem zleconym również się nie da. I na potwierdzenie moich słów kosztorys średnich kosztów archonu, dom około 70m2: https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...roduct-heading

Koszt budowy do stanu deweloperskiego (średnie ceny + vat): 333288zł. To wycena na III kwartał tego roku.
Do tych cen dodaj: papierologie, media, kierownika budowy, geodetę + inne wydatki, np. tymczasowe ogrodzenie terenu budowy, ewentualne trudne warunki posadowienia itd.
I oczywiście koszt wykończenia pod klucz.

----------


## marcin225

300 tyś  :big grin:  Za tyle to można SSZ zrobić i zacząć płakać , że na więcej nie wystarczyło. I to mówię o zwykłym domu 120 m2  :smile:  W obecnych czasach . W przyszłym roku będzie jeszcze drożej jakby ktoś liczyć , że może jednak się uda.

----------


## Aarnn

120m materiały + robota SSZ
Projekt, adaptacja, geodeta, kierownik 10
Fundamenty 30
Ściany i wieńec 40
Kominy 10
Konstrukcja dachu 40
Pokrycie i rynny 50
Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne 20
Taniej da się bez problemu ale żeby drożej to już trzeba się bardzo postarać.

----------


## Sativum

> 120m materiały + robota SSZ
> Projekt, adaptacja, geodeta, kierownik 10
> Fundamenty 30
> Ściany i wieńec 40
> Kominy 10
> Konstrukcja dachu 40
> Pokrycie i rynny 50
> Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne 20
> Taniej da się bez problemu ale żeby drożej to już trzeba się bardzo postarać.


Załóżmy że za 190k jest SSZ. Czy zamieszkasz w takim budynku? To nawet nie 50% kosztów. 

Gdzie instalacje - prąd, woda, ogrzewanie, kanalizacja? 
Gdzie posadzki? 
Gdzie tynki?
Gdzie ocieplenie i elewacja? 
Gdzie ogrodzenie? 
Gdzie przyłącza? 
Gdzie wykończenie - płytki, panele, malowanie, meble, armatura, drzwi wewn. itd. ? 
Nawet przy Twoich wyliczeniach 190k za SSZ , to stan pod klucz, wyniesie 380 tys. Sam przyznałeś nam rację, choć i tak kwestionuję Twoje wyliczenia. Nie są to średnie ceny. Nieladnie, że Twoja wypowiedź może kogoś popchnąć do decyzji, która mozeme zrujnować nieprzygotowanego inwestora  potem będzie dramat jak bank wypowie kredyt i zostanie się w długach i komornikiem.

----------


## Frofo007

> 120m materiały + robota SSZ
> Projekt, adaptacja, geodeta, kierownik 10
> Fundamenty 30
> Ściany i wieńec 40
> Kominy 10
> Konstrukcja dachu 40
> Pokrycie i rynny 50
> Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne 20
> Taniej da się bez problemu ale żeby drożej to już trzeba się bardzo postarać.


Ale skąd te dane ile co kosztuje? Rozumiem, że wyssane z palca. Ja podaje realne kosztorysy biura Archon. Sam budowałem według projektu z tego biura i u mnie sprawdziły się ich średnie koszty gdy uwzględnię trudniejsze warunki posadowienia i rolety zewnętrzne (czyli u mnie wyszło więcej od średnich cen Archon).

Projekt, adaptacja, geodeta, kierownik 10 - hahaha dobre.

U mnie to wyglądało mniej więcej tak (przełom roku 2016 i 2017), projekt 2,5tyś, badania geotechniczne gruntu 800zł, mapka do celów projektowych wykonana przez geodetę 800zł, adaptacja projektu, uzgodnienia mediów, projekt wjazdu 4tyś, wytyczenie budynku przez geodetę 800zł

Razem: 9700zł. Architekt z innego miasta bo z mojego każdy jeden chciał minimum x1,5, geodeta i badania - szukałem ofert po stronach internetowych, olx, wybrałem najtańsze oferty.
Kierownik 3500zł - taki co był na budowie kilkanaście razy, jak coś było nie tak to odbierał telefony, doradzał, wymienialiśmy maile - moim zdaniem to tanio jak na taki zakres pracy. Oczywiście kierownika też wziąłem taniego z tych co nie będą tylko kierownikami na papierze.
Nie wiem jakie są ceny teraz, ale u mnie 5 lat temu ten etap kosztował 13.200zł. Powtarzam, że szukałem jak najtaniej - u Ciebie 10tyś i to max.

Reszty cen nie ma sensu komentować bo to są jakieś Twoje założenia wyssane z palca. Ale ok, załóżmy, że ktoś za tyle zrobi SSZ co napisałeś, czyli za 200tyś. To zostaje jeszcze 100tyś na doprowadzenie do stanu deweloperskiego, potem pod klucz, podłączenie mediów do budynku, odbiory itd. Napisz jakim cudem? Różnimy się tym, że Ty rzucasz cenami z palca a ja podaje realne kosztorysy.

Edit: z ciekawości sobie sprawdziłem: https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/p...726376905.html za tyle kupowałem w 2017 roku kabel elektryczny. Obecnie ceny x2. Płyty OSB kupowałem po 90zł itd. Teraz jak sprawdzam sporo materiałów ceny x2. Ja rozumiem, że ktoś mógł wierzyć w dom 120m2 za 300tyś jeszcze w 2017 roku, ale że teraz?  :big grin:

----------


## Aarnn

Frofo007, napisałeś, że u Ciebie kosztorys został przestrzelony o 100%. Z 400 wyszło 800 tysięcy więc miałeś źle policzone czy wybierałeś droższe oferty?
W 2020 roku dostałem kosztorys na 300 tysięcy, dla bezpieczeństwa założyłem +20%. Budynek o powierzchni użytkowej 115m i 160m2 po podłodze. Budowa rozpoczęta dokładnie rok temu, pierwsze pustaki murowane w marcu. Projekt 3500, adaptacja 1500, geodeta 2x 600, kierownik 1500, geolog 800.
Oferty cenowe na poszczególne etapy były bardzo rozjechane: płyta fundamentowa 25-100 tys., konstrukcja dachu 18 (wiązary) - 35 tys. (tradycyjna więźba), pokrycie dachu podobnie jak z wykończeniówką, okna 10-20 tys., instalacja elektryczna 10-30 tys. Gdybym wybierał oferty najtańsze to stan deweloperski byłby grubo poniżej 300. Radzę unikać tzw majstrów, bo ceny mają jakieś wymyślone, chcą zaliczki itp. Do mnie przyjeżdżali ludzie codziennie po 100 kilometrów i byli tańsi od lokalnych a do tego faktury z terminem 14 dni po zakończonej robocie.
Zostało malowanie ścian, podłogi, drzwi, łazienki. Tu już nie ma sensu podawać kosztów, bo można np. kupić panele podłogowe za 30 zł lub deskę za 250 zł. No i podobnie jest z pozostałymi elementami wykończenia.
Niektóre prace robiłem sam więc na robocie zaoszczędziłem jakieś 20 tys.
Sativum pyta o ogrodzenie i meble. To zależy czym chcesz grodzić i ile metrów. Z meblami to był pewnie żart. 
Na koniec mogę potwierdzić, że w 2021 roku można było bez problemu wybudować wcale nie mały dom gotowy do zamieszkania za 300 tysięcy.

----------


## MiroMirek

> 120m materiały + robota SSZ
> Projekt, adaptacja, geodeta, kierownik 10
> Fundamenty 30
> Ściany i wieńec 40
> Kominy 10
> Konstrukcja dachu 40
> Pokrycie i rynny 50
> Okna i drzwi zewnętrzne 20
> Taniej da się bez problemu ale żeby drożej to już trzeba się bardzo postarać.


co to znaczy "Konstrukcja dachu" ? :smile:  , mnie same wiązary na dom 150 m2 kosztowały dwa lata temu 36 tys. - fakt dobry producent, drewno strugane i impregnowane miedzowym kuprafungiem klasy C24, grubość 5 cm, montaż na systemie Strong-Tie - taki dobry standard. A gdzie poszycie dachu, dachówka, dekarze, odgrom i pomniejsze rzeczy...

----------


## obrzydliwy

Kto zaczął budowę przed 2019r i miał przemyślany projekt do 100m2 to miał szanse zmieścić się w 300 tys. Teraz gdy zwykła mała bułka w sklepie kosztuję 1,50 zł trzeba tą kwotę pomnożyć razy 2.

----------


## Sativum

> W 2020 roku dostałem kosztorys na 300 tysięcy, dla bezpieczeństwa założyłem +20%. Budynek o powierzchni użytkowej 115m i 160m2 po podłodze. Budowa rozpoczęta dokładnie rok temu, pierwsze pustaki murowane w marcu


Ale to nie jest wątek ile kosztuje SSZ, lecz ile kosztuje budowa. 
W poprzednim poście zgodziłem się, że możliwe jest wybudowanie SSZ za wskazane przez Ciebie 190 tys. zł.
Nie odpisałeś jednak czy jest to dom (w którym zamieszkasz), czy plac budowy.




> . Projekt 3500, adaptacja 1500, geodeta 2x 600, kierownik 1500, geolog 800.
> Oferty cenowe na poszczególne etapy były bardzo rozjechane: płyta fundamentowa 25-100 tys., konstrukcja dachu 18 (wiązary) - 35 tys. (tradycyjna więźba), pokrycie dachu podobnie jak z wykończeniówką, okna 10-20 tys., instalacja elektryczna 10-30 tys. *Gdybym wybierał oferty najtańsze to stan deweloperski byłby grubo poniżej 300*. Radzę unikać tzw majstrów, bo ceny mają jakieś wymyślone, chcą zaliczki itp. Do mnie przyjeżdżali ludzie codziennie po 100 kilometrów i byli tańsi od lokalnych a do tego faktury z terminem 14 dni po zakończonej robocie.


Z tego zdania wnioskuję, że stan deweloperski wyszedł +300 tys. 




> Zostało malowanie ścian, podłogi, drzwi, łazienki. Tu już nie ma sensu podawać kosztów, bo można np. kupić panele podłogowe za 30 zł lub deskę za 250 zł. No i podobnie jest z pozostałymi elementami wykończenia.


Ma sens, jeśli mowa - a jest to temat wątku - o kosztach za jakie można wybudować dom. 
Może podziel się ile u Ciebie wyszło za wykończenie do stanu zamieszkania. 




> Sativum pyta o ogrodzenie i meble. To zależy czym chcesz grodzić i ile metrów.


Ogrodzenie miałeś za darmo, czy jednak trzeba było za nie płacić + prace ziemne?




> Z meblami to był pewnie żart.


Nie masz mebli w domu? Kuchni? Łazienki? 




> Na koniec mogę potwierdzić, że w 2021 roku można było bez problemu wybudować wcale nie mały dom gotowy do zamieszkania za 300 tysięcy.


Z tego co piszesz wynika wniosek dokładnie odwrotny  :big grin:  Skoro SSZ wychodzi Ci (nawet) 190 tys.

Zastanawiam się tylko, czy możliwe byłoby postawienie domu do 100 m2 z NAJtańszych materiałów, NAJtańszych ekip, NAJtańszego wykonania, rezygnacji z WSZYSTKICH wygód - typu rekuperacja, klimatyzacja, rolety, dobre drzwi i okna, meble w zabudowie, rezygnacja z płytek na rzecz paneli i samodzielne wykonanie WSZYSTKICH prac wykończeniowych - za 400/450k...

----------


## Aarnn

Konstrukcja dachu: belki stropowe (u mnie jest strop drewniany), krokwie, płatwie, jętki, kleszcze, deski na deskowanie.

----------


## Aarnn

Miałem również wycenę na dom w konstrukcji drewna klejonego za około 200 tys ściany, strop i konstrukcja dachu bez fundamentu. Teraz mógłbym siedzieć na ławce razem z tymi co uważają, że za 300 domu nie zbudujesz.

----------


## Frofo007

> Nieladnie, że Twoja wypowiedź może kogoś popchnąć do decyzji, która mozeme zrujnować nieprzygotowanego inwestora  potem będzie dramat jak bank wypowie kredyt i zostanie się w długach i komornikiem.


Po to właśnie jest ten temat. Wmawianie komuś, że za 300tyś można wybudować pod klucz systemem zleconym dom 120m2 może doprowadzić do komornika, rozbicia rodziny i wielu dramatycznych wydarzeń. To nie jest zakup mebli, tylko zazwyczaj jedno z większych życiowych przedsięwzięć. Jak się okaże, że z 300tyś zrobi się 600tyś to nie każdy to udźwignie. A tym bardziej jak budowa w kredycie. Bank nie jest naszym kolegą. Jest termin zakończenia budowy zazwyczaj 2 letni, może nam go bank przedłuży a może nie. Jak nie to wypowiada kredyt, jak nie odda się całości pożyczonej sumy to do akcji wchodzi komornik i pozamiatane.

Takie opowiadanie bajek to jest również robienie januszy biznesu z ludzi, którzy wybudowali się w jakimś przyzwoitym standardzie. No bo wydali na dom 650tyś i jeszcze 100 brakuje a przecież taki dom to za 300tyś mogło się wybudować zdaniem kolegi Aarnn  :big grin:  Zaraz się dowiem, że za wszystko przepłacałem 2 razy  :big grin:  albo, że mam złote klammki - no nie mam (nawiasem pisząc mam jedne z najtańszych z allegro).




> Frofo007, napisałeś, że u Ciebie kosztorys został przestrzelony o 100%. Z 400 wyszło 800 tysięcy więc miałeś źle policzone czy wybierałeś droższe oferty?


Miałem realny kosztorys od kogoś kto budował ten sam dom 100 kilometrów dalej (sprzed roku). W jego kosztorysie było 450tyś pod klucz ekipami. Ja założyłem, że będę oglądał każdą złotówkę 2 razy i część prac sam wykonam, więc i zaoszczędzę te 50tyś. Takie były założenia, zwłaszcza, że sporo było osób, które wieściły, że panie za 300tyś taki dom to bez problemu.

Dlaczego cena x2? Bo wcześniej założyłem sam dom a teraz w 800tyś jest taras, ogrodzenie, kostka, zagospodarowanie ogrodu. Do tego okazało się, że mam trudne warunki gruntowe, myślę, że +20tyś za te warunki. Dołożyłem sobie rolety - 15tyś + zrobiłem kilka zmian, dołożyłem kilka rzeczy i na to szły kolejne tysiące. Dołóżmy do tego wzrost cen materiałów i robocizny - wydałem dużo więcej niż zakładałem.

Gdy już wszystko będzie zrobione na TIP-TOP to pójdzie około 800tyś bez kosztów zakupu działki, dom 190m2 po podłodze. Średnie i dobre materiały - np. elewacja w systemie caparol, dachówka ceramiczna, parapety zewnętrzne granitowe, kostka po 80zł za m2, rolety zewnętrzne, pompa ciepła, rekuperacja, inteligentny dom, monitoring, alarm itd.
Ale myślę, że to już jest standard w nowych domach jeśli ktoś buduje świadomie.

----------


## Aarnn

> Ale to nie jest wątek ile kosztuje SSZ, lecz ile kosztuje budowa. 
> W poprzednim poście zgodziłem się, że możliwe jest wybudowanie SSZ za wskazane przez Ciebie 190 tys. zł.
> Nie odpisałeś jednak czy jest to dom (w którym zamieszkasz), czy plac budowy.
> Napisałem.
> 
> 
> Z tego zdania wnioskuję, że stan deweloperski wyszedł +300 tys. 
> Nie.
> 
> ...


Ale z meblami czy bez  :wink:

----------


## Aarnn

Przepraszam Sativum, coś mi nie wyszło z tym cytatem. Pewnie to widzisz.

----------


## Frofo007

Aarnn: 

Czy mógłbyś napisać ile kosztował Cię SSZ a potem co masz zrobione ze stanu deweloperskiego i ile Cię to kosztowało? A następnie wyszczególnić ceny wykończenia wnętrz?
U mnie 10tyś to poszło na same materiały do małej łazienki. Kuchnia zrobiona po mega taniości (w sensie, że przeciętne materiały i praca własna w składaniu) wyszła 25tyś, 4 szafy 11tyś (po taniości typu IKEA PAX - akurat się zmieściły idealnie i nie trzeba było płacić za szafy na wymiar, mamy tylko jedną, którą też sami składaliśmy i była tania). 9 sztuk drzwi wewnętrznych 9tyś itp. więc jak widzisz ceny raczej niskie. A łącznie suma sumarum tyle się uzbierało. Jak to wyglądało u Ciebie?

----------


## Aarnn

Cześć, pod klucz około 350. Byłoby taniej gdyby nie była konieczna wymiana gruntu do 3m, droga plyta fundamentowa, wiązary byłyby o połowę tańsze, na dach kupiłem dachówkę glazurowaną, rynny i obróbki blacharskie tytan-cynk, okna białe i bez szprosów też tańsze by były. Drzwi wewnętrznych jest 5 i też w normalnej cenie, bez pozłacanych klamek.

----------


## Sativum

Podejmę próbę oszacowania minimalnych kosztów budowy w 2021 r. Może dodacie coś od siebie.

Założenie - dom parterowy o pow. zabudowy 100 m2, dach dwuspadowy, doskonałe warunki glebowe, wszystkie przyłącza dostępne (w tym woda i prąd na działce), brak istotnych ograniczeń MPZP 

#!1
Papierologia - mapki, wypisy, wyrysy, badania gewotech., projekt, adaptacja, kierbud, przyłącza, szambo, ogrodzenie:
od 25k

#2 
Poziom 0 (fundament) - prace ziemne, ławy, ściany fundamentu, izolacja p-wodna pionowa i pozioma, ocieplenie, piasek, robocizna, stal, beton, chemia budowlana
od 30k 

# 3
SSO - ściany, komin, izolacja pozioma, robocizna, nadproża, podciągi, chemia budowlana, wieniec, zbrojenie
od 80k  

# 4
SSZ -dach; okna i drzwi, robocizna
dach - minimum 50k
okna ( 8 szt.) - minimum 15k 
drzwi - minimum 2k
--------
od 70k

# 5
Deweloperski - izolacja parter, styropian, posadzka, instalacja elektryczna, wod-kan, ogrzewanie, ocieplenie z elewacją, parapety, robocizna
posadzki - 20k
wod-kan - 8k
elektryka - 10k
ogrzewanie - 25k 
ocieplenie, elewacja - 25k
------
od 90k

# 6
Wykończenie
panele 90m2 - 7k
płytki 20m2 - 2k
oświetlenie, łączniki, gniazdka, żarówki, lampy - 3k
meble kuchnia - od 8k
wyposażenie łazienki, ceramika -  od 6k
drzwi wewn. 8 szt. - od. 10k
chemia - 2k
zabudowa k-g - od. 8k
AGD kuchnia/łazienka - od. 8k 
baterie, syfony, zlewy itd. 2k
podstawowe meble (kanapa + 2 łóżka, 2x szafa, 2x biurko) - od. 7k
-----------------------
od 75k

# 7
Zagospodarowanie terenu i pozostałe (geodeta, świadectwo energetyczne, pomiary elektryczne, koparka, ogrodzenie, furtka, brama, umocnienie przejazdu, trawa etc.)
od. 30k

--------------------
SUMA
400 k 

Jak myślicie, da się taniej?

Edit: dla poglądu dodałem uśredniony koszt działki

# 8
Działka budowlana - przyjmijmy średnio 100 zł/m2

od 60 k

----------


## Lukasz11

> Podejmę próbę oszacowania minimalnych kosztów budowy w 2021 r. Może dodacie coś od siebie.
> (...)


Jak dla mnie podane tu kwoty są mocno, z naciskiem na mocno zanizone.
Działka za 100zl/mkw ? Gdzie? Najbliższe wioski pod Wrocławiem to nie mniej niż 250zl/mkw. Działki na wsiach wokół góry Ślęży to ceny od 100zl/mkw. Nie każdy chce lub nie może mieszkać w totalnej dziczy (absolutnie nie krytykuję dziczy, bo ma też swoje zalety!!), gdzie faktycznie ceny to 100zl/mkw.

Przyłącza wod-kan. Sąsiad teraz latem we Wrocławiu przyłączył wodę (15m) i kanalizację (6m). Media w drodze gruntowej (A więc nie musiał odtwarzać nawierzchni. Koszt jedyne 20 tyś.

Za projekt 2 lata temu płaciłem 50zl/mkw podlogi. Geodeta rok temu wziął 1 tyś za wytyczenie fundamentow.
Mapa do celów projektowych 800zl. Cena sprzed 2 lat.

Za badania geotechniczne w marcu 2019 zapłaciłem 800zl. 

I raczej mam pewność, że dziś te ceny są wyższe.

Przytoczone przeze mnie ceny nie mają już żadnego sensu, ale podalem je, bo przytoczony wyżej kosztorys jest wg mnie mocno zanizony w obecnych czasach.

----------


## Sativum

Założenie było takie: 
Zastanawiam się tylko, czy możliwe byłoby postawienie domu do 100 m2 z NAJtańszych materiałów, NAJtańszych ekip, NAJtańszego wykonania, rezygnacji z WSZYSTKICH wygód - typu rekuperacja, klimatyzacja, rolety, dobre drzwi i okna, meble w zabudowie, rezygnacja z płytek na rzecz paneli i samodzielne wykonanie WSZYSTKICH prac wykończeniowych - za 400/450k

----------


## Lukasz11

Ale teraz często jako budujący nie masz absolutnie żadnego wyboru. Na x wysłanych zapytań do wielu elektryków i hydraulikow dostałem jedynie po 1 odpowiedzi. I chcąc nie chcąc na ich usługi się decyduję. I nie mam porównania, czy są dobrzy czy nie, czy drodzy, czy tani. Podobnie często z materiałami jest. Nie masz wyboru i bierzesz to, co jest.
Budując w taki sposób nie ma szans się zmieścić w podanych kwotach niestety

----------


## Sativum

> Ale teraz często jako budujący nie masz absolutnie żadnego wyboru. Na x wysłanych zapytań do wielu elektryków i hydraulikow dostałem jedynie po 1 odpowiedzi. I chcąc nie chcąc na ich usługi się decyduję. I nie mam porównania, czy są dobrzy czy nie, czy drodzy, czy tani. Podobnie często z materiałami jest. Nie masz wyboru i bierzesz to, co jest.
> Budując w taki sposób nie ma szans się zmieścić w podanych kwotach niestety


Niestety wiem jak jest. Kończę budowę. Ty na którym etapie jesteś?

----------


## Lukasz11

W środę mają okna montować. Wczoraj się okazało, że murarz źle otwory przygotowal (W kilku oknach bloczki w części podparapetowej słabo przykleić no i się ruszaja). No i jest zonk :sad: 
W styczniu wchodzi hydraulik, a w lutym elektryk. Jeśli oczywiście są slowni.

----------


## Sativum

> W środę mają okna montować. Wczoraj się okazało, że murarz źle otwory przygotowal (W kilku oknach bloczki w części podparapetowej słabo przykleić no i się ruszaja). No i jest zonk
> W styczniu wchodzi hydraulik, a w lutym elektryk. Jeśli oczywiście są slowni.


U mnie zażyczyli sobie przygotować - wyrównać otwory. 
Wyciągnij ruszające się bloczki,zeskrob starą zaprawę i nałóź nową, poprawnie osadzając bloczek. Spokojnie można poprawić.

----------


## Frofo007

> Cześć, pod klucz około 350. Byłoby taniej gdyby nie była konieczna wymiana gruntu do 3m, droga plyta fundamentowa, wiązary byłyby o połowę tańsze, na dach kupiłem dachówkę glazurowaną, rynny i obróbki blacharskie tytan-cynk, okna białe i bez szprosów też tańsze by były. Drzwi wewnętrznych jest 5 i też w normalnej cenie, bez pozłacanych klamek.


Poprosiłem Cię abyś rozpisał ile za co zapłaciłeś. Moim zdaniem skoro nie chcesz rozpisać to zwyczajnie mijasz się z prawdą. Pod klucz dom 160m2 po podłodze za 350k?? To są jakieś żarty? Jaki masz problem aby konkretnie rozpisać elektryka xzł, ogrzewanie yzł, kuchnia zzł itd.

----------


## Sativum

> Poprosiłem Cię abyś rozpisał ile za co zapłaciłeś. Moim zdaniem skoro nie chcesz rozpisać to zwyczajnie mijasz się z prawdą. Pod klucz dom 160m2 po podłodze za 350k?? To są jakieś żarty? Jaki masz problem aby konkretnie rozpisać elektryka xzł, ogrzewanie yzł, kuchnia zzł itd.


Przychylam się do opinii Frofo. 2k za m2 gotowej do zamieszkania powierzchni domu , to byłby rekord. Na pewno nie chciałbym w takim "domu" mieszkać.

----------


## Frofo007

> Przychylam się do opinii Frofo. 2k za m2 gotowej do zamieszkania powierzchni domu , to byłby rekord. Na pewno nie chciałbym w takim "domu" mieszkać.


Przecież kolega Aarnn pisze aby pisać. Czy on przedstawił tu jakikolwiek argument? Raz pisze, że wydał ponad 300tyś na stan deweloperski a potem, że 350tyś na stan pod klucz. Więc skoro on ekipami wykończył 160m2 pod klucz za niecałe 50tyś to czy trzeba coś tu jeszcze komentować? Nie wiem tylko po co tacy ludzie mijają się z prawdą bo przecież ktoś te posty czyta i później może naprawdę myśleć, że wybuduje dom 160m2 za pół ceny.

Z drugiej strony potrafię sobie wyobrazić, że ktoś kupuje gumoleum po 20zł m2, w łazience zamiast kafli jakaś farba, zamiast geberitu wc stojące, kuchnia z allegro gotowiec, zmywarka? a po co - no ok, wtedy poniżej 50tyś da się wykończyć 160m2 - więc kolega nie musi kłamać.

Tylko z gumoleum jest taki problem, że się zdziera a nie każdy ma wyrozumiałą żonę:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghwq8opMg7A (uwaga niecenzuralne słowa)

----------


## Aarnn

Dorosłe chłopy czy gimnazjaliści? Już mi się was czytać nie chce. No jak milicjanci na przesłuchaniu. Zaraz przyznam wam rację.
Piszę, że 3 i pół stówy to mi każe faktury pokazać. Sam napisz jak to chałupę budujesz od czterech lat i z planowanych 400 już do 800 tysięcy dobijasz. Opisz wszystkie etapy, pośmiejemy się. A może chwalisz się jaki bogaty jesteś i forsę wydajesz na prawo i lewo. Jak kibel to tylko geberit, bo stojący jest gorszy a zmywarka to szczyt luksusu.

----------


## Frofo007

> No jak milicjanci na przesłuchaniu.


Ja podałem swoje argumenty - np. kosztorys z Archonu.
Od Ciebie zero argumentów, nawet nie chcesz napisać ile co kosztowało - bo zwyczajnie mijasz się z prawdą albo masz na podłogach gumolit.
Dla mnie dalsza dyskusja z Tobą nie ma sensu, dobrej nocy i bez odbioru.

----------


## Sativum

Myślę, że Aarnn troszkę trolluje temat, co dało bodziec do dyskusji (więc spoko), ale fakt, że konkrety do dyskusji by się przydały

@Aarnn może ustosunkujesz się do mojego postu #82?
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8097122

Dziękuję, że zabrałeś odrębny głos - tylko tak rozmowa będzie interesująca, a koledzy czytający wątek, będą mogli wyrobić swoje własne zdanie.

----------


## Bertha

Wszystko cacy.  Zbudujesz tanio przez rok lub dwa a potem przez iks lat będziesz ładował kasę w ogrzewanie powietrza, poprawianie nietrafionych pomysłów lub materiałów.  Chyba że kasy masz do oporu i parzy cię w kieszeni lub budyjesz dla przysłowiowej teściowej ...
Najlepsza teściowa to *teściowa na 102 .*

----------


## Sativum

> Wszystko cacy.  Zbudujesz tanio przez rok lub dwa a potem przez iks lat będziesz ładował kasę w ogrzewanie powietrza, poprawianie nietrafionych pomysłów lub materiałów.  Chyba że kasy masz do oporu i parzy cię w kieszeni lub budyjesz dla przysłowiowej teściowej ...
> Najlepsza teściowa to *teściowa na 102 .*


Nikt chyba nie przeczy, że nie można spodziewać się porównywalnej jakości/funkcjonalności/efektywności płacąc za coś x, a 3x tyle. To jak jakby udowadniać, że maluch i porshe to to samo i bez sensu przepłacać, gdyż to i to jeździ  :big grin:

----------


## tentypmich

Mam SSO domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11 ver 2. - bez kominka"

Po podliczeniu wszystkiego co do złotówki koszt robocizny razem z materiałem: *138,126 PLN.*   budowa rozpoczęta 1.06.2021 koniec 24.11.2021. Wyżej w komentarzach pisałem 126 tyś zł, ale nie wziąłem pod uwagę faktury za wykończenia dachu 12 tyś zł (rynny, okna dachowe, akcesoria).

Materiał z grubsza to: Termalica 500, drzewo mokre zaimpregnowane z tartaku (dobrze, że w ogóle było), dachówka Nelskamp nibra F8, dwa okna dachowe Roto wysokoosiowe, schody betonowe. Budujemy w małopolsce (50 km od Krakowa). 

Zamówiłem również okna w Oknoplast na promocji zimowej - koszt wraz z montażem 35122 PLN.

----------


## Sativum

> Mam SSO domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11 ver 2. - bez kominka"
> 
> Po podliczeniu wszystkiego co do złotówki koszt robocizny razem z materiałem: *138,126 PLN.*   budowa rozpoczęta 1.06.2021 koniec 24.11.2021. Wyżej w komentarzach pisałem 126 tyś zł, ale nie wziąłem pod uwagę faktury za wykończenia dachu 12 tyś zł (rynny, okna dachowe, akcesoria).
> 
> Materiał z grubsza to: Termalica 500, drzewo mokre zaimpregnowane z tartaku (dobrze, że w ogóle było), dachówka Nelskamp nibra F8, dwa okna dachowe Roto wysokoosiowe, schody betonowe. Budujemy w małopolsce (50 km od Krakowa). 
> 
> Zamówiłem również okna w Oknoplast na promocji zimowej - koszt wraz z montażem 35122 PLN.


Mowa o SSZ?
Podają minimalny koszt na 292 400 zł - https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...roduct-heading
Tobie udało się za mniej niż 50%?

----------


## pandzik

> Mowa o SSZ?
> Podają minimalny koszt na 292 400 zł - https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...roduct-heading
> Tobie udało się za mniej niż 50%?


Masz znowu kłopoty z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem. Napisał 138tys plus okna 35 tys to daje 173 tys do SSZ, co nie jest chyba 50%.  
Metodą gospodarczą podają 200 tys, a nie 292tys.  Dwa faille w jednym poście.

inna sprawa to ten projekt. Nie jest najtańszy w wykonaniu i do tego tematu nie bardzo sie nadaję.  Ale kwoty podane całkiem fajne jak na obecne czasy.

----------


## Sativum

> Masz znowu kłopoty z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem. Napisał 138tys plus okna 35 tys to daje 173 tys do SSZ, co nie jest chyba 50%.  
> Metodą gospodarczą podają 200 tys, a nie 292tys.  Dwa faille w jednym poście.
> 
> inna sprawa to ten projekt. Nie jest najtańszy w wykonaniu i do tego tematu nie bardzo sie nadaję.  Ale kwoty podane całkiem fajne jak na obecne czasy.


Do matki odzywaj się w taki sposób. 5 lat masz? Dobrze, że Ty tak wnikliwie czytasz - SSO + dach + okna, to (prócz drzwi) SSZ. To primo. Kolega tentypmich pisał o koszcie z robocizną, a to nie system gospodarczy (własnoręcznie). To secundo. Archon podaje ceny netto. To tertio. Ergo może przestaniesz się wymądrzać, jak widać, że nic konstruktywnego nie masz do napisania?

Poza tym p. Pandzik, to pytanie kierowałem do kolegi tentypmich, bo ciekaw na których kosztach udało się zaoszczędzić. Robocizna etc.

----------


## Frofo007

> Mam SSO domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11 ver 2. - bez kominka"
> 
> Po podliczeniu wszystkiego co do złotówki koszt robocizny razem z materiałem: *138,126 PLN.*   budowa rozpoczęta 1.06.2021 koniec 24.11.2021. Wyżej w komentarzach pisałem 126 tyś zł, ale nie wziąłem pod uwagę faktury za wykończenia dachu 12 tyś zł (rynny, okna dachowe, akcesoria).
> 
> Materiał z grubsza to: Termalica 500, drzewo mokre zaimpregnowane z tartaku (dobrze, że w ogóle było), dachówka Nelskamp nibra F8, dwa okna dachowe Roto wysokoosiowe, schody betonowe. Budujemy w małopolsce (50 km od Krakowa). 
> 
> Zamówiłem również okna w Oknoplast na promocji zimowej - koszt wraz z montażem 35122 PLN.


Świetna cena, myślę, że jest to zasługa bardzo taniej robocizny. A może jeszcze o jakiejś fakturze zapomniałeś? Czasami się kupuje jakieś pierdoły po kilkadziesiąt złotych i człowiek tego nie liczy ale z tych mikro zakupów potem robią się tysiące złotych.

U Ciebie wyszło 173248zł za SSZ (to już z drzwiami?)
W Archonie podają minimalne koszty na 175176 (z VAT) a średnie na 206172zł - także gratuluję.

Można wiedzieć ile wydałeś na robociznę za SSO z dachem? Ile dni roboczych trwała budowa i ile osób robiło?

----------


## tentypmich

> Świetna cena, myślę, że jest to zasługa bardzo taniej robocizny. A może jeszcze o jakiejś fakturze zapomniałeś? Czasami się kupuje jakieś pierdoły po kilkadziesiąt złotych i człowiek tego nie liczy ale z tych mikro zakupów potem robią się tysiące złotych.
> 
> U Ciebie wyszło 173248zł za SSZ (to już z drzwiami?)
> W Archonie podają minimalne koszty na 175176 (z VAT) a średnie na 206172zł - także gratuluję.
> 
> Można wiedzieć ile wydałeś na robociznę za SSO z dachem? Ile dni roboczych trwała budowa i ile osób robiło?


Wszystko zliczyłem co do grosza. Nawet dziś mi zwrócili za resztę dachówki 600 zł, ale już tego nie odejmuje.

Kwota za okna jest podana bez drzwi wejściowych.

Robocizna za SSO kosztowała mnie 45 tyś zł, rezerwowałem ekipę w czerwcu 2020. Robią w 3 osoby, starsi panowie, ale duża wiedza, dokładni i bardzo pomocni.

Ile trwała budowa? Ciężko mi to wyliczyć, bo taka prawie 2 miesięczna przerwa była spowodowana moją nieobecnością, ale tak sądzę, że max 2 miesiące trwała cała budowa.

----------


## Frofo007

To nic tylko pozazdrościć takiej ekipy. W Szczecinie pewnie cena byłaby x2 :/

Niby ten sam kraj a różnice mogą być duże.

----------


## marcin225

> W Szczecinie pewnie cena byłaby x2 :/
> 
> .


Heh Panie, na północ od Szczecina ze x2,5  :big grin:     Nie ma tygodnia żebym się nie cieszył, że budowa już za mną  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

> Wszystko zliczyłem co do grosza. Nawet dziś mi zwrócili za resztę dachówki 600 zł, ale już tego nie odejmuje.
> 
> Kwota za okna jest podana bez drzwi wejściowych.
> 
> Robocizna za SSO kosztowała mnie 45 tyś zł, rezerwowałem ekipę w czerwcu 2020. Robią w 3 osoby, starsi panowie, ale duża wiedza, dokładni i bardzo pomocni.
> 
> Ile trwała budowa? Ciężko mi to wyliczyć, bo taka prawie 2 miesięczna przerwa była spowodowana moją nieobecnością, ale tak sądzę, że max 2 miesiące trwała cała budowa.


Byłbyś skłonny podzielić się swoim kosztorysem? Jestem ciekaw gdzie popełniłem błędy  :smile:

----------


## tentypmich

> Byłbyś skłonny podzielić się swoim kosztorysem? Jestem ciekaw gdzie popełniłem błędy


Ty mi podeślij swój to Ci powiem co miałem taniej  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

Koszt budowy zależy od projektu, jakości materiałów, warunków gruntowych, kosztów robocizny w danej lokalizacji i zwykłego szczęścia.
Nie chce mi się wierzyć, że tacy co budują się "drogo" kupują materiały jak leci bez sprawdzenia cen w różnych hurtowniach. Po prostu inny projekt, inna lokalizacja, inna jakość. Stąd te różnice.

Membrana dachowa - można kupić po 1zł za m2 a można po 10zł za m2. I tak na wielu rzeczach. Ja np. przyoszczędziłem na żarówkach LED, jeden z gorszych zakupów. Często się wypalały, mrugały i tak trzeba było później kupić porządne a jeszcze na dodatek trzeba było je wymienić co zajęło trochę czasu w skali całego domu + na zewnątrz w obudowach wodoszczelnych.

Ostatnio słyszałem, że stan deweloperski domu na dobrych materiałach z rekuperacją, roletami itd. czyli taki współczesny standard to od 5000zł po podłodze wzwyż (w zależności od skomplikowania projektu, warunków gruntowych itd). Trochę przeraża mnie taka cena i aż trudno w to uwierzyć, ale jak patrzę, że niektóre materiały podrożały wobec moich x2 to pewnie to zasłyszane stwierdzenie jest prawdziwe.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Koszt budowy zależy od projektu, jakości materiałów, warunków gruntowych, kosztów robocizny w danej lokalizacji i zwykłego szczęścia.
> Nie chce mi się wierzyć, że tacy co budują się "drogo" kupują materiały jak leci bez sprawdzenia cen w różnych hurtowniach. Po prostu inny projekt, inna lokalizacja, inna jakość. Stąd te różnice.
> 
> Membrana dachowa - można kupić po 1zł za m2 a można po 10zł za m2. I tak na wielu rzeczach. Ja np. przyoszczędziłem na żarówkach LED, jeden z gorszych zakupów. Często się wypalały, mrugały i tak trzeba było później kupić porządne a jeszcze na dodatek trzeba było je wymienić co zajęło trochę czasu w skali całego domu + na zewnątrz w obudowach wodoszczelnych.
> 
> Ostatnio słyszałem, że stan deweloperski domu na dobrych materiałach z rekuperacją, roletami itd. czyli taki współczesny standard to od 5000zł po podłodze wzwyż (w zależności od skomplikowania projektu, warunków gruntowych itd). Trochę przeraża mnie taka cena i aż trudno w to uwierzyć, ale jak patrzę, że niektóre materiały podrożały wobec moich x2 to pewnie to zasłyszane stwierdzenie jest prawdziwe.


ot proszę takie ogłoszenie , znalezione na oto dom, obrzeża miasta na dalekich obrzeżach Wrocławia... w mojej ocenie nie za wysoki  standard ( w ogłoszeniu podwyższony :smile: , bliźniak, działeczka 500m2, kostka cementowa, w mojej ocenie liche ogrodzenie, brak informacji o marce i oznaczeniu  zastosowanych materiałach typu styropiany , membrana (bo pewnie membrana bo to najtaniej), więźba, rodzaj dachówki, rodzaj tynków, jakiej produkcji przewody elektryczne (jak ktoś widział chińskie to wie o co chodzi), marka pieca gazowego, rynnach...etc,etc. - zakładam, że wszystko jak najtaniej inaczej by dokładnie wszystko opisano co, gdzie, jak ... 

https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/dom-...gotowy-ID494tl

+ koszta wykończenia w środku - meble, zabudowy, lampy, łazienka/ki,kuchnia, AGD...etc.

----------


## Sativum

> Ty mi podeślij swój to Ci powiem co miałem taniej


Zero ok. 66k:

----------


## tentypmich

> Zero ok. 66k:


Widzisz, ale to porównanie jest do dupy bo: ja mam pow zabudowy 90m2, Ty z tego co widzę sporo większą.

U mnie weszło stali za 4120 zł, u Ciebie za 15 tyś zł
Ciebie za robocizne skasowali 11 tyś zł, mnie 7 tyś zł
u Ciebie weszło 1800 bloczków fundamentowych, u mnie 1000 (albo i mniej nie wpisałem ilości szt tylko kwotę).
u Ciebie weszło 50 kubików betonu, u mnie 39 kubików ( co i tak konstruktor miał fantazje, bo stwierdził, że muszę mieć ławy na 1m...)
u Ciebie xps wyszedł 7100 zł, u mnie 2150 zł (weszło 4,1 kubika - 12 cm xps).
Ty znów zyskałeś na kanalizacji pod chudziakiem, bo zapłaciłeś 1800 zł, ja 2500 zł, ale to tylko i wyłącznie moja wina , bo obudziłem się z tym dzień przed zasypem...

Więc nie chce mi się tego porównywać dalej, bo budujesz inny dom, możesz wrzucić link do projektu?

----------


## Sativum

Projekt własny: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...0-m2-nietypowy

----------


## Frofo007

> ot proszę takie ogłoszenie , znalezione na oto dom, obrzeża miasta na dalekich obrzeżach Wrocławia... w mojej ocenie nie za wysoki  standard ( w ogłoszeniu podwyższony,
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/dom-...gotowy-ID494tl
> 
> + koszta wykończenia w środku - meble, zabudowy, lampy, łazienka/ki,kuchnia, AGD...etc.


Ale chociaż nowy... u nas w Szczecinie są lepsze ogłoszenia: https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/wyja...193.1532264750 - warto zobaczyć jak jest w środku.

Ja w podobnej cenie się zmieszczę z całą budową pod klucz na TIP TOP (działka, zagospodarowanie, wykończenie w środku) - no ale niby mógłbym z 2 razy taniej  :wink:  Przepłaciłem  :wink: 

Myślę, że za dobry standard (sama budowa) stanu deweloperskiego trzeba liczyć od 5tyś mc a pod klucz 7tyś m2. Czyli 700tyś za dom 100m2 i 1400tyś za dom 200m2. Przy czym przy większym metrażu wychodzi trochę taniej. Mowa o systemie zleconym.

----------


## Sativum

> Ale chociaż nowy... u nas w Szczecinie są lepsze ogłoszenia: https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/wyja...193.1532264750 - warto zobaczyć jak jest w środku.


Ale nora. 200k bym nie dał. Mała działka i rudera. Może lokalizacja jest wyjątkowa? 

QUOTE=Frofo007;8098377]
Myślę, że za dobry standard (sama budowa) stanu deweloperskiego trzeba liczyć od 5tyś mc a pod klucz 7tyś m2. Czyli 700tyś za dom 100m2 i 1400tyś za dom 200m2. Przy czym przy większym metrażu wychodzi trochę taniej. Mowa o systemie zleconym.[/QUOTE]
Przy większym domu, wychodzi proporcjonalnie sporo mniej zł/m2. Wiele kosztów ponosi się niezależnie od metrażu domu , jak źródło ciepła, wodkan, wykończenie kuchni i łazienki. Również powiększenie połaci dachu  np. o 30% , powoduje wzrost kosztów tylko o kilka % itd.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zero ok. 66k:


6,5t stali za 15100 czyli po 2323zł/t? Kiedy i gdzie?

Najpierw beton B10 po 260, potem B20 po 249 a pod koniec tabeli B10 po 205zł

----------


## Sativum

Prawda że dobra cena? Kwiecień 2020. Teraz już 5500 za t. 

Co z betonem?

----------


## Sativum

Jak edytować post na wersji mobilnej? 

Beton - różni dostawcy - różne ceny. 

Stal od Konsorcjum Stali SA Poznań.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co z betonem?


Że później B20 był tańszy, niż wcześniej B10.

Na przełomie 2016/2017 (EPS podłogowy, kable i jastrych później, bo to zestawienie na potrzeby porównania kosztów ław z płytą grzewczą), płaciłem:


Więc zaskoczony jestem, że płaciłeś tak tanio.

----------


## Sativum

Przy większym zamówieniu łatwiej negocjować ceny. Czasem zależało mi na dniu i godzinie dostawy, więc brałem tam gdzie był termin. Różnica między LaFarge, a małą podejrzaną betoniarnią nie jest mała. Do tego pompa też kosztowna sprawa. 

U mnie cenny brutto. Tobie udało się w netto pokupować?

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale nora. 200k bym nie dał. Mała działka i rudera. Może lokalizacja jest wyjątkowa?


No właśnie lokalizacja nie jest wyjątkowa. Takie chore ceny są u nas. A budowlańcy to myślą, że w Niemczech pracują bo kilkanaście kilometrów od granicy  :big grin: 

Ale to tylko obrazuje, że w obecnych czasach dom za 300tyś to marzenie, którego ziścić się nie da - chyba, że praca własna i niskiej jakości materiały + dużo szczęścia.

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie cenny brutto. Tobie udało się w netto pokupować?


Podawałem netto, bo niektóre rzeczy niektórzy wykonawcy są skłonni przepuścić przez siebie i wtedy jest 8% VAT - wykonawca SSO u mnie nie był VATowcem, ale tak podane kwoty łatwiej porównać. Beton też podobno (przynajmniej jeszcze wtedy) niektóre betoniarnie sprzedawały z "usługą betonowania" ze stawką 8%. Zdarzają się też sprzedawcy sprzedający "bez faktury".

----------


## Sativum

> No właśnie lokalizacja nie jest wyjątkowa. Takie chore ceny są u nas. A budowlańcy to myślą, że w Niemczech pracują bo kilkanaście kilometrów od granicy 
> 
> Ale to tylko obrazuje, że w obecnych czasach dom za 300tyś to marzenie, którego ziścić się nie da - chyba, że praca własna i niskiej jakości materiały + dużo szczęścia.


Koledze z wątku: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...k-koszt%C3%B3w
Może się uda, lecz pod kilkoma warunkami...

----------


## Frofo007

> Koledze z wątku: 
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...k-koszt%C3%B3w
> Może się uda, lecz pod kilkoma warunkami...


Takie gdybanie. Prawda jest taka, że w przyszłym roku materiały mogą być o 30% droższe niż teraz - więc robienie kalkulacji dziś dotyczących budowy, która będzie miała finał za 2-3 lata raczej nie ma sensu.

----------


## Sativum

Miało być - uda postawić SSZ/stan deweloperski.

Ceny oczywiście na dziś/wczoraj. Szklanej kuli nie mam, ale nie liczylbym że będzie taniej  :smile:  chyba że dadzą podniosą stopy proc. do 10%

----------


## Sativum

> No właśnie lokalizacja nie jest wyjątkowa. Takie chore ceny są u nas. A budowlańcy to myślą, że w Niemczech pracują bo kilkanaście kilometrów od granicy 
> 
> Ale to tylko obrazuje, że w obecnych czasach dom za 300tyś to marzenie, którego ziścić się nie da - chyba, że praca własna i niskiej jakości materiały + dużo szczęścia.


To zobacz te ceny: 
https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferty/sprz...&direction=ASC

Domy kilkunastoletnie.Efektu wow nie robią, a ceny...

----------


## Frofo007

> Domy kilkunastoletnie.Efektu wow nie robią, a ceny...


Link nie działa, natomiast domyślam się, że ceny wysokie. Myślę, że one odzwierciedlają w pewnym przybliżeniu wartość gruntu, zagospodarowania terenu, ogrodzenia i wyposażonego budynku. A przynajmniej ceny transakcyjne. Wątpię, że kupujący lubią przepłacać - pewnie wolą mieć kilkunastoletni dom i zrobić remont na "już" niż przez kilka lat się budować i mieszkać w gorszej lokalizacji.
Te ceny pokazują też jak bardzo wzrósł koszt budowy. Bo gdyby można było "tanio" wybudować nowy dom to za kilkunasto-letnie by ludzie dużych kwot nie oczekiwali. A prawda jest taka, że trudno jest wybudować poniżej miliona mały dom z działką w dużym mieście.
Patrząc na ceny ofertowe to moja działka od 2014 roku zyskała 2,5x na wycenie. Wszystko drożeje i trzeba się z tym liczyć.

Zastanawia mnie tylko co to będzie w przyszłości.

Bo być może jesteśmy obecnie w okolicach górki na nieruchomościach. Ta rudera za 850tyś zł w kredycie na 30 lat przy oprocentowaniu 6% (załóżmy, że to takie przeciętne oprocentowanie kredytu hipotecznego w Polsce długoterminowo czyli wibor 4% + marża banku 2%) rata wynosi 5096.17zł. A więc za tą ruderę trzeba płacić ponad 5tyś zł przez 30 lat - w porównaniu do zarobków w Polsce wydaje się dużo. Czy te ceny mogą jeszcze istotnie wzrosnąć względem zarobków? Nie sądzę. Do tego za około 7 lat prawdopodobnie zostaną zaspokojone potrzeby mieszkaniowe Polaków jeśli mówimy o liczbie dostępnych mieszkań - wówczas głównie będzie się liczyć lokalizacja i standard.

Zastanawiam się co to będzie jeśli ludzie się pozadłużali przy stopach procentowych 0,1% a one wzrosną do 5 czy 10%. Pozadłużali się na materiały, za które 2-3 lata temu płaciło się połowę tych cen. Kupili na górce działki.
Po pierwsze zastanawiam się czy będą w stanie spłacać ratę gdy wzrośnie x2. Oraz jak zachowają się banki. Dla banku zabezpieczeniem hipoteki jest nieruchomość. Jeśli ktoś brał kredyt na 80-90% wartości nieruchomości to gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30% to bank może wezwać do przekazania innej nieruchomości jako zabezpieczenie a jeśli się tego nie zrobi wypowiedzieć kredyt (chociaż to też dla banku raczej nie jest dobrą opcją).

Pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## Dzeus86

> Czy te ceny mogą jeszcze istotnie wzrosnąć względem zarobków? Nie sądzę.


Wzrosną i będą rosły tak jak rosną od zawsze - proponuję spojrzeć na wykres choćnby za ostatnie 30 lat.




> Do tego za około 7 lat prawdopodobnie zostaną zaspokojone potrzeby mieszkaniowe Polaków jeśli mówimy o liczbie dostępnych mieszkań - wówczas głównie będzie się liczyć lokalizacja i standard.


Bujda - jeżeli ktoś robi statystyke na zasadzie by każdego upchnąc w dostępnym mieszkaniu/domu w Polsce to owszem. Prawda jest jednak taka, że mieszkania będą dalej budowane i będzie dalej niedobór. Co z tego, że na wsiach mamy domy i bloki z PRL, jak ludzie (szczególnie młode pokolenia) będą z nich przenosili się do miast za lepszą pracą/płacą/dostępem do wszystkiego itd. Dojdziemy do tego co jest wszędzie na świecie w rozwiniętych Państwach - duże miasta będą tylko się powiększały, a małe miejscowości i wsię będą pełne zabudowań "widmo". Dynamikę tego trendu spłaszcza nieco pandemia i propagowanie pracy zdalnej, ale fakt jest taki, że najpierw z małej mieściny trzeba uciec do miasta, by zdobyć kompetencje i doświadczenie w sensownej firmie, by móc po jakimś czasie awansować na tyle by być zdalnym specjalistą. Podkreślam piszę tu, o masowym trendzie, który dotyczy ogółu rynku, a nie jakiejś małej grupy zawodowej, gdzie można zastosować inne podejście.




> Jeśli ktoś brał kredyt na 80-90% wartości nieruchomości to gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30% to bank może wezwać do przekazania innej nieruchomości jako zabezpieczenie a jeśli się tego nie zrobi wypowiedzieć kredyt (chociaż to też dla banku raczej nie jest dobrą opcją).


Wartośc nieruchomości spadnie o 30%? NIby czemu? jak będzie korekta i to krótkoterminowa spadek MAX do 10% to będzie wszystko.
Dynamika cen w najgorszym wypadku raczej wyhamuje na rok/dwa, a potem będzie dalej rosła. Czynnikiem stymulującym dalszy wzrost będzie choćby inflacja oraz trend/potrzeba dogodnienia cen nieruchomości obecnych wśród krajów zachodnich europy. Finalnie, wśród dzieci naszych dzieci i następnych pokoleń jedynie 20% ludzi będzie mogło sobie pozwolić na swoje mieszkanie/dom ( wlicząjąc to także wsparcie się kredytem), a reszta będzie na wynajmie. Z biegiem czasu wynajmowane powierzchnie będą tylko mniejsze ( im większe miasto tym mniejsza klitka). Gonimy zachód - spojrzcie na Niemcy, Francję itd. Spójrzcie ile tam kosztuje metr kwadratowy ( różnica siły nabywczej powoli będzie miała coraz mniejsze znaczenie) i jakie klitki są wynajmowane.

----------


## Frofo007

> Wzrosną i będą rosły tak jak rosną od zawsze - proponuję spojrzeć na wykres choćnby za ostatnie 30 lat.


To poproszę o wykres jak to ceny nieruchomości rosną przez ostatnie 30 lat względem zarobków.





> Bujda - jeżeli ktoś robi statystyke na zasadzie by każdego upchnąc w dostępnym mieszkaniu/domu w Polsce to owszem. Prawda jest jednak taka, że mieszkania będą dalej budowane i będzie dalej niedobór. Co z tego, że na wsiach mamy domy i bloki z PRL, jak ludzie (szczególnie młode pokolenia) będą z nich przenosili się do miast za lepszą pracą/płacą/dostępem do wszystkiego itd.


A czy ja napisałem, że nikt już mieszkania za 7 lat nie kupi i nikt nie będzie budować? Proszę czytaj ze zrozumieniem.




> Wartośc nieruchomości spadnie o 30%? NIby czemu? jak będzie korekta i to krótkoterminowa spadek MAX do 10% to będzie wszystko.


Czy ja napisałem, że ceny spadną o 30%? Czy napisałem co bank zrobi gdy nieruchomości o tyle spadną? Czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem. Ja nie wieszcze żadnych spadków nominalnych cen o kilkadziesiąt procent. Raczej jestem zdania, że ceny albo się utrzymają (po ewentualnej niedużej korekcie) albo dalej będą rosły lecz poniżej tempa inflacji lub płac (w zależności co będzie wyższe). Nie wierze, że przy rosnących stopach i niepewności o ich ostateczną wysokość ludzie będą tak chętnie brać kredyty. Ponadto mamy czynnik demografii.

"Liczba ludności Polska spadła w ciągu ostatnich 12 miesięcy o niemal 200 tysięcy osób - wskazują dane GUS." Źródło: https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Lic...w-8158869.html

Mamy też silną stronę podażową: 

"Rok 2020 to rok rekordowej liczby oddanych mieszkań do użytku – 220 tys." Źródło: https://demagog.org.pl/wypowiedzi/il...ch-pieciu-lat/

200tyś Polaków w Polsce żyje mniej, 200tyś mieszkań w Polsce przybyło. Cena zależy od popytu i podaży. Strona podażowa będzie rosnąć a strona popytowa maleć (ze względu na demografie i drożejące kredyty). Hossa na żadnym rynku nie trwa wiecznie.

Możliwość dalszego wzrostu cen powyżej inflacji/wynagrodzeń widzę ewentualnie na wypadek gdyby Rosja zaatakowała Ukrainę. Wówczas dużo obywateli tego kraju może do nas przyjechać i gdzieś będą musieli mieszkać.

----------


## Dzeus86

Dane tabela pierwsza ZUS:
https://www.zus.pl/baza-wiedzy/sklad...zenie-w-latach 
dane tabela druga Eurostat:
https://forsal.pl/nieruchomosci/mies...-eurostat.html


Jasne można się czepiać, że tu średnia, tam średnia.. Prawda jest jednak taka, że kiedyś przynajmniej w warszawie i jej okolicach zakup mieszkania był znacznie mniejszym obciążeniem względem zarobków. Trend, który mamy jest jeszcze gorszy, a pozostałe duże miasta gonią bardziej z ceną m2 warszawę niż ze wzrostem wynagrodzeń. 

Co do: "Czy ja napisałem, że ceny spadną o 30%? "
Piszesz, że nie czytam ze zrozumieniem a prowadzisz wewnętrzną dysputę na temat stwierdzenia, które postawiłeś jako:
"Jeśli ktoś brał kredyt na 80-90% wartości nieruchomości to gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30% to bank może wezwać do przekazania innej.."

Jak mam zatem rozumieć słowa, gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30%? Skoro tak nie uważasz to czemu bierzesz to pod uwagę? Jeżeli coś nie może mieć miejsca to po co ten wywód?

----------


## Sativum

Jestem zdania, że długofalowy trend w budownictwie/mieszkalnictwie zostanie zachowany, tj. zwyżka 5-10% r/r. w ostatnim roku trend wyraźnie przyspieszył z kilku powodów. Nie widzę jednak na horyzoncie oznak dla których ceny miałyby spaść - prócz oczywiście krachu, który może wywołać sam rząd (podnosząc drastycznie stopy %).

----------


## Frofo007

> Dane tabela pierwsza ZUS:
> https://www.zus.pl/baza-wiedzy/sklad...zenie-w-latach 
> dane tabela druga Eurostat:
> https://forsal.pl/nieruchomosci/mies...-eurostat.html
> 
> 
> Jasne można się czepiać, że tu średnia, tam średnia..


No właśnie z tych danych wynika, że ceny mieszkań +- podążają za wzrostem wynagrodzeń. Oczywiście są lata, w których mieszkania względem wzrostu płac były droższe jak i tańsze. Trzeba też uwzględnić poprawkę na zmieniające się standardy. M2 mieszkania oddanego do użytku i wyremontowanego w 2021 roku to zupełnie inne mieszkanie niż te z 1995r. 




> Prawda jest jednak taka, że kiedyś przynajmniej w warszawie i jej okolicach zakup mieszkania był znacznie mniejszym obciążeniem względem zarobków. Trend, który mamy jest jeszcze gorszy, a pozostałe duże miasta gonią bardziej z ceną m2 warszawę niż ze wzrostem wynagrodzeń.


Czyli w Polsce jest coraz mniej ludzi, coraz więcej się buduje, ceny mieszkań są Twoim zdaniem w warszawie względem zarobków wyższe niż kiedyś i to wszystko wskazuje, że jeszcze wzrosną?  :big grin:  




> Co do: "Czy ja napisałem, że ceny spadną o 30%? "
> Piszesz, że nie czytam ze zrozumieniem a prowadzisz wewnętrzną dysputę na temat stwierdzenia, które postawiłeś jako:
> "Jeśli ktoś brał kredyt na 80-90% wartości nieruchomości to gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30% to bank może wezwać do przekazania innej.."
> 
> Jak mam zatem rozumieć słowa, gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30%? Skoro tak nie uważasz to czemu bierzesz to pod uwagę? Jeżeli coś nie może mieć miejsca to po co ten wywód?


Gdzie ja napisałem, że to nie może mieć miejsca? Myślę, że szansa na to jest niska, ale jest. Przecież po szczycie z 2007/2008 roku ceny nieruchomości spadły o około 20% w ciągu kilku kolejnych lat. Historia może się powtórzyć.

Pamiętaj, że jak stopy procentowe wzrosną to zakup mieszkań jako inwestycja nie będzie taki popularny jak w 2020 i 2021 roku. Ludzi nie będzie stać na kredyt. To kto będzie te mieszkania kupować? Popyt na nie w dużym stopniu był od inwestorów i kredytobiorców. Także nie wykluczam spadków 30%.

----------


## Bertha

Napisał Frofo007:  _Kto będzie te mieszkania kupować?_ Jak to kto?  Obcokrajowcy*, przynajmniej w większych miastach, kurortach i przy zachodniej granicy.  Już tak się dzieje. W apartamentowcach ludzie kupowali po dwa trzy mieszkania i tak było już dawno.

*) rozumiem to jako obywateli obcych państw, w tym również rodaków z rezydencją podatkową za granicą.  To jest normalna kolej rzeczy, przed tym żadne "narodowe" metody czy instytuty nie uchronią.  Tak jest na całym świecie.  No może oprócz ChRL wewnątrz, bo są agresywnie ekspansywni np. w Australii czy Afryce. W Europie dopiero raczkują, przyczółkiem jest elektronika powszechnego użytku.

----------


## Frofo007

> Napisał Frofo007:  _Kto będzie te mieszkania kupować?_ Jak to kto?  Obcokrajowcy*


Obcokrajowcy inwestują po to aby zarabiać. Póki co nasza waluta się osłabia i raczej ten trend będzie postępować. Ja obstaje przy swoim, minie trochę czasu i zobaczymy kto był bliżej prawdy  :wink:

----------


## Nurek_

> Przecież po szczycie z 2007/2008 roku ceny nieruchomości spadły o około 20% w ciągu kilku kolejnych lat. Historia może się powtórzyć.


Gdzie Ci coś spadło? Może jakieś mega przewartościowane klity na zadupiach. Ceny rozsądnych mieszkań po prostu na jakiś czas stanęły i tyle.




> Pamiętaj, że jak stopy procentowe wzrosną to zakup mieszkań jako inwestycja nie będzie taki popularny jak w 2020 i 2021 roku. Ludzi nie będzie stać na kredyt. To kto będzie te mieszkania kupować? Popyt na nie w dużym stopniu był od inwestorów i kredytobiorców. Także nie wykluczam spadków 30%.


Żadnych spadków nie będzie, co najwyżej stabilizacja cen.
Zrozum, że jeśli ktoś kupił mieszkanie, to nie sprzeda go 30% taniej choćby skały sr.... Podobnie jak ktoś kto ma mieszkanie po babci, jeśli dzisiaj jest warte 500 tyś, to nie sprzeda go za rok za 300. Wynajmie, przeczeka i sprzeda za 500 albo wcale. Chyba, że ktoś będzie miał nóż na gardle, ale to promil przypadków

----------


## Frofo007

> Gdzie Ci coś spadło? Może jakieś mega przewartościowane klity na zadupiach. Ceny rozsądnych mieszkań po prostu na jakiś czas stanęły i tyle.


Ale po co wprowadzasz w błąd? Przecież każdy średnio rozgarnięty człowiek odnajdzie sobie oficjalne dane statystyczne, np: 
https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Tak...c-7902631.html

Chyba, że jak ceny spadły w Warszawie z 8,5tyś m2 na 6,5tyś to nie są to spadki?  :big grin: 






> Zrozum, że jeśli ktoś kupił mieszkanie, to nie sprzeda go 30% taniej choćby skały sr....


A Ty zrozum, że jak ktoś kupił klitkę za 500tyś z ratą 1850zł (30 lat) to gdy stopy procentowe powędrują na poziom aktualnej inflacji - 7,7% to z raty 1850zł zrobi się 4277.42zł
Może skały srać nie będą, ale jeśli ktoś nie będzie miał na raty i do wyboru będzie sprzedaż lub komornik to będzie wolał sprzedać.

7,7% stop procentowych niemożliwe? Zobaczymy.




> Podobnie jak ktoś kto ma mieszkanie po babci, jeśli dzisiaj jest warte 500 tyś, to nie sprzeda go za rok za 300. Wynajmie, przeczeka i sprzeda za 500 albo wcale. Chyba, że ktoś będzie miał nóż na gardle, ale to promil przypadków


Nie masz racji, ludzie nie zachowują się racjonalnie. Załóżmy, że mieszkanie dziś jest warte 500tyś, potem za pół roku 480tyś, za kolejne pół 450tyś, po kolejnych 6mc - 430tyś... ludzie jak widzą spadającą wartość to wielu sprzeda - nawet w cenowym dołku.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Jasne można się czepiać, że tu średnia, tam średnia.. Prawda jest jednak taka, że kiedyś przynajmniej w warszawie i jej okolicach zakup mieszkania był znacznie mniejszym obciążeniem względem zarobków. Trend, który mamy jest jeszcze gorszy, a pozostałe duże miasta gonią bardziej z ceną m2 warszawę niż ze wzrostem wynagrodzeń.


I to nie tak kiedyś, tylko nawet nie dawno,przed rządami PIS tak było i nie tylko w Warszawie bo i w Gliwicach i na całym Śląsku podobnie. 
Nie mam pojęcia czemu ludzie i to rowniez młodzi dostali jakiegos amoku czy bodźca, że stracili pamięci i rozum i wychwalają PIS pod niebiosa, jak ten im robi od 2015r krzywdę...

Po wybudowaniu domu czyli w 2013r chciałem sprzedać M-4 52m2,rynkowa cena wtedy to 150tys.zl a ja zarabiałem ok.3200zl netto.
Wtedy go nie sprzedałem, sprzedałem go w zeszłym roku za 250tys.zl a płaca nie wzrosła mi przez ten czas o 70%,zresztą jak większości ludziom. 

Niestety to polityka gospodarcza PIS doprowadziła do takiej sytuacji/banki na rynku nieruchomości.
Raz przez niskie stopy procentowe a dwa przez drukowanie pustego pieniądza na socjale typu 500zl od łba,nawet dla bardziej ogarniętych i zamożnych bo to głównie oni przeznaczali kasę z pincetplusa na kredyt w inwestycję w nieruchomości, przy zerowej stopie %
A popyt wyznacza podaż czyli wzrosty cen. 

Myślę, że niedługo u niektórych będzie płacz i zgrzytanie zębami, ale chcieliście to macie   :wink:

----------


## Dzeus86

> No właśnie z tych danych wynika, że ceny mieszkań +- podążają za wzrostem wynagrodzeń. Oczywiście są lata, w których mieszkania względem wzrostu płac były droższe jak i tańsze. Trzeba też uwzględnić poprawkę na zmieniające się standardy. M2 mieszkania oddanego do użytku i wyremontowanego w 2021 roku to zupełnie inne mieszkanie niż te z 1995r.


?? zarobki wzrosly o 117% a cena m2 mieszkania 142%, czyli powstała nam luka na 25%. Dla Ciebie to jest podążanie za trendem?   :smile: 





> Czyli w Polsce jest coraz mniej ludzi, coraz więcej się buduje, ceny mieszkań są Twoim zdaniem w warszawie względem zarobków wyższe niż kiedyś i to wszystko wskazuje, że jeszcze wzrosną?


NIe.. W Polsce ludzi względnie jest tyle samo, tylko coraz więcej jest pustostanów we wsiach i małych miejscowościach, bo ludzie się z nich wyprowadzają i walą do miasta, które będzie miało deficyt przez ciągły napływ




> Pamiętaj, że jak stopy procentowe wzrosną to zakup mieszkań jako inwestycja nie będzie taki popularny jak w 2020 i 2021 roku. Ludzi nie będzie stać na kredyt. To kto będzie te mieszkania kupować? Popyt na nie w dużym stopniu był od inwestorów i kredytobiorców. Także nie wykluczam spadków 30%.


ponad 60% mieszkań jest kupowanych za gotówkę. W tej statystyce w pozostałych 40% są ludzie, którzy wzieli jakikolwiek kredyt, więc równie dobrze są to osoóby, które wzieły kredyt na 20% wartości nieruchmości resztę finansując wkładem własnym jak i 80%. Inwestora zagranicznego, który kupuje za gotówkę 1000 mieszkań nie obchodzą stopy procentowe, obchodzi go to, że nasze ceny są niziutkie względem zachodu i na samym wzroście cen odkuje się niesamowicie, a w miedzyczasie z najmu zgarnie też sowitą sumkę, bo wraz ze wzrostem cen m2 będzie rosła cena najmu.

No i na koniec:



> Po pierwsze zastanawiam się czy będą w stanie spłacać ratę gdy wzrośnie x2. Oraz jak zachowają się banki. Dla banku zabezpieczeniem hipoteki jest nieruchomość. *Jeśli ktoś brał kredyt na 80-90% wartości nieruchomości to gdy wartość nieruchomości spadnie o 30%*  to bank może wezwać do przekazania innej nieruchomości jako zabezpieczenie a jeśli się tego nie zrobi wypowiedzieć kredyt (chociaż to też dla banku raczej nie jest dobrą opcją).


zarzucasz mi, że nie czytam ze zrozumieniem pisząc



> Czy ja napisałem, że ceny spadną o 30%?


,  ?????
Odpisuję Ci, "Skoro tak *nie uważasz*  to czemu bierzesz to pod uwagę? Jeżeli coś nie może mieć miejsca to po co ten wywód? 
Na to dostaję odpowiedź.



> Gdzie ja napisałem, że to nie może mieć miejsca?


, 
Finalnie należy rozumieć to tak:
Uważasz, że ceny mogą spaść do 30%, ale nie uważasz, że spadną do 30%, ale może mieć to miejsce.  - szczerze nie rozumiem, gdyż sam sobie zaprzeczasz.

----------


## Sativum

Panowie, polityka zostawmy za płotem. Proponuję wrócić do wątku - dlaczego wybudowanie domu za 200-300k jest niemożliwe. Przypominam, że nie mówimy o SSZ, czy stanie deweloperskim. Liczy się suma wszystkich wydatków jakie uczyniliśmy by zamieszkać w budynku.

----------


## Frofo007

> ?? zarobki wzrosly o 117% a cena m2 mieszkania 142%, czyli powstała nam luka na 25%. Dla Ciebie to jest podążanie za trendem?


1. Sprawdzasz sobie wybrany przez siebie okres 2005 i 2020 - gdzie 2005 rok to był dołek na nieruchomościach a 2020 mocne wzrosty. Porównaj sobie wzrost zarobków i cen np. między rokiem 2007 i 2017 - wyjdzie coś zupełnie innego. Tak jak pisałem - w różnych okresach czasu raz mieszkania drożały szybciej od pensji a innym razem wolniej.
Tutaj masz wykres, z którego wynika, że gdybyś kupił mieszkanie w 2007 roku to jego wartość przez wiele lat by spadała a zarobki rosły: https://ocdn.eu/pulscms-transforms/1...AM0C-MLDgaEwBQ

Tutaj natomiast masz wykres ile średnich pensji potrzeba aby kupić 50m2 mieszkanie: https://ocdn.eu/pulscms-transforms/1...AM0C-MLDgaEwBQ
Jak dobrze widać ceny mieszkań względem górki z 2007 roku spadają względem zarobków.

Te wykresy są o tyle dobre, że nie porównują konkretnych lat tylko udowadniają to co mówię - że zarobki podążają za wzrostami cen mieszkań a patrząc od 2007 roku to ceny spadają względem zarobków.

2. Jakość mieszkań jest inna niż kiedyś. Bez sensu jest porównywać mieszkanie z 5cm styropianu na elewacji i kuchni na gotowych szafkach z mieszkaniem 15-20cm styropianu, kuchni wykonanej przez stolarza itd. Nawet gdyby ceny rosły to rośnie też jakość.





> NIe.. W Polsce ludzi względnie jest tyle samo,


Nie wiem skąd Ty te swoje dane bierzesz  :big grin:  Przecież to każdy może sobie sprawdzić więc nie wiem po co wprowadzać w błąd: https://www.google.com/search?q=Pols...client=gws-wiz

Od szczytu w 99 roku ubyło około 700tyś osób, obecnie z powodu covid19, niewydolności systemu zdrowia i demografii Polska jeszcze szybciej będzie tracić obywateli.




> ponad 60% mieszkań jest kupowanych za gotówkę.


Skąd te dane? Bo zauważyłem, że Ty lubisz sobie wymyślać jakieś dane a potem używasz ich w swojej argumentacji.





> Finalnie należy rozumieć to tak:
> Uważasz, że ceny mogą spaść do 30%, ale nie uważasz, że spadną do 30%, ale może mieć to miejsce.  - szczerze nie rozumiem, gdyż sam sobie zaprzeczasz.


Obawiam się, że skoro nie potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem to nie jestem w stanie wytłumaczyć tego co napisałem. 
Można brać pod uwagę, że wydarzy się dana rzecz, jednak jest ona mniej prawdopodobna od innych scenariuszy - nie wiem czego tu można nie rozumieć, ale ok, nie drążmy tego tematu bo to nie ma sensu.

----------


## sito

> Po wybudowaniu domu czyli w 2013r chciałem sprzedać M-4 52m2,rynkowa cena wtedy to 150tys.zl a ja zarabiałem ok.3200zl netto.
> Wtedy go nie sprzedałem, sprzedałem go w zeszłym roku za 250tys.zl a płaca nie wzrosła mi przez ten czas o 70%,zresztą jak większości ludziom.


Ostatni raz pracę zmieniałem w 2014r . Dostałem wtedy umowę najniższa krajowa plus kilka stówek premii co miesiąc . Minęło kilka lat, pracuje dalej w tej samej firmie , na tym samym stanowisku i moje zarobki się podwoiły . Także nie jojcz tylko chyć sie roboty  :big grin:  Mówi Ci to zwykły pracownik fizyczny , tak samo moja pani, pracownica magazynu.  

Budowę kończymy właśnie , zostaje wykończyć środek . W odwecie mamy dwa mieszkania..... Tak, będąc zwykłymi leszczami udało nam sie dorobić dwóch mieszkań. Moi świętej pamięci rodzice nauczyli mnie jednego, bez względu na to w jakim systemie żyjesz, jaka władza rządzi , trzeba sobie radzić. Oni przeżyli komunę, solidarność, dzikie lata 90 , no i kilkanaście lat dwutysięcznych . Radzili sobie dobrze. Jak rata kredytu wzrośnie mocno , to będziemy dusili kredyt jednym mieszkaniem  :yes: 

P.S.  U mojej pani w pracy stawka to 27zł na godzinę , a jak przyjdziesz w sobotę to dorzucają dodatkowo 100 , w niedzielę 150 . O dziwo nie wszyscy są chętni na nadgodziny

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Budowę rozpocząłem w 2011r.
Pamiętam kilka wybranych danych.
bloczek betonowy 38x25x12-3zł
cement worek-10zł
beton z gruszki-22o-zł
stal-3tys zł/t

Znajomy w 2017 rozpoczął budowę i zapłacił:
bloczek betonowy, taki sam-2zł
cement worek-10zł
beton z gruszki-170zł
stal-2,2tys zł.

Generalnie w 21017r postawił dom w SSZ 115m2 parterówka z projektem, kierownikiem budowy, zjazdem, utwardzeniem 100ton kamienia dojazdu, za 87tys.
Dachówka ceramiczna, okna 3 szyby białe.
Nie licząc kosztów działki i cała robota po swojej stronie.
Dom prosty, jak stodoła.
Wracając do cen.
Ceny spadły i to znacząca wtedy.
Teraz, ciężko wyczuć, bo trzeba płacić 2x za pracę minimalną, za CO2 i masę innych podatków.

Podałem wybiórcze ceny, które mam w pamięci.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> Proponuję wrócić do wątku - dlaczego wybudowanie domu za 200-300k jest niemożliwe. Przypominam, że nie mówimy o SSZ, czy stanie deweloperskim. Liczy się suma wszystkich wydatków jakie uczyniliśmy by zamieszkać w budynku.


Może dlatego że sam dach na nieduży domek to dzisiaj 100 tysięcy.
Ja nie wiem czy autorowi wątku chodzi o SSZ czy o stan do zamieszkania?
SSZ to połowa kosztów budowy. Jeśli tak - to możliwe za 300tys. Zwłaszcza przy sporym udziale własnej pracy. 
Do zamieszkania - nie ma szans.

----------


## Dzeus86

Frofo007
Nie chce mi sie bawic w polemike serio.
Kilka punktów może Cię naprowadzą:
-im dłuższy okres tym zakrzywienie danych mniejsze ( tak jest w kazdej dziedzinie nie tylko statystyce ale nawet pomiarach w budowlance..). Dpstepne byly dane za 15 lat to bedzie lepsze - bardziej dokladne niz okres 10cio letni w ktorym impact kryzysu 2008 wazy wiecej niz  wdluzszym okresie
- jakosc mieszkan nie ma wiele tu do rzeczy. Kiedys 10 cm ocieplenia kosztowalo znacznie wiecej niz obecne 10. Kiedys 2 szybkowe okno kosztowalo wiecej niz obecne 3 szybowe itd itd.
- manipulujesz danymi aby udowodnić swoją rację - odnosnie ludnosci wystarczy ze na zapodanym linku wezmiesz pomiar nie od 1999 roku tylko od 2000 i roznica juz nie wynosi 700 000 tylko 300 000 ( czyli tendencyjnie o zawyżyłeś wartość o... 57%) . Teraz mi powiedz czy zmiana ilości ludności o 0,7% przez 20 lat! ma jakieś znaczenie? Ba, nawet przykładając Twoją wartość, niech to będzie te 1,8% różnicy, czy to ma znaczenie? Dlatego pisalem że populacja w dlugim, mierzonym okresie, ktory ma znaczenie przy analizie jest właściwie stala.
- Nie nic sobie nie wymyslam - opieram się na danych BNP oraz statystycznych - poczytaj... 

I na koniec błąd logiczny - jeżeli bierzesz pod uwagę daną rzecz  i wokol niej robisz wywod na pół postu, to jedynie śmieszy późniejsza próba bronienia się "że wcale nie twierdze, że to się wydarzy". No chyba, że dla ciebie jest sensowne pisać pół wypowiedzi o czymś co uważasz że w sumie się właściwie nie sprawdzi  :big grin: 
dla mnie EOT

----------


## Dzeus86

> Może dlatego że sam dach na nieduży domek to dzisiaj 100 tysięcy.
> Ja nie wiem czy autorowi wątku chodzi o SSZ czy o stan do zamieszkania?
> SSZ to połowa kosztów budowy. Jeśli tak - to możliwe za 300tys. Zwłaszcza przy sporym udziale własnej pracy. 
> Do zamieszkania - nie ma szans.


Odnośmy się tylko do osztow budowy stanu developerskiego - nie do wprowadzenia.
Dla jednego podloga chocby "najtansza" to panele za 30 zł, a dla innego panele za 60 zł.

tak samo z kosztami zagospodarowania działki - jeden nie będzie tego liczył i przez nastepne 10 lat bedzie na ubitej ziemi miał podjazd do garazu, inny wysypie zwirem, dalej ktos bedzie chcial kostke, a jeszcze inny plyty betonowe 1x 2 metry..

Koncowo - nie, nie jest to mozliwe, by się zmieścić w tym budzecie, spełnić normy i nie spać na podłodze. ZAWSZE beda koszty dodatkowe, nie mieszczace sie w percepcji budowy poczatkuacego inwestora, ktore zweryfikuje zycie. Na sam koniec powstaje pytanie czy poza ratą i zyciem od 1wzego do 1wszego ( jak wiele osob kalkuluje byleby sie zmiescic i wybudowac dom) jest bufor na wczesniej nieprzewidziane wydatki i ewentualny wzrost wysokosci rat? A taki bufor musi być, by nie było tragedii.

----------


## Sativum

> Czasami ktoś pyta czy w niskim budżecie uda mu się wybudować dom.
> Często (zwłaszcza rok temu) widziałem na FB ludzi, którzy twierdzili, że tak, że za 200-300tyś można *wybudować dom nawet w stanie pod klucz.*


Wybudować = zamieszkać (nie licząc nawet kosztu zagospodarowani działki). Skoro mowa o budowie domu w cenie kawalerki, to zakładamy NAJtańsze rozwiązania (inaczej by szans nie było na zmieszczeniu się w budżecie 300k). To że w 300k można postawić SSZ, a także dewelporski, raczej nie budzi sensacji.

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo007
> Nie chce mi sie bawic w polemike serio.


Mi również. Czas pokaże kto miał racje i tyle.

----------


## peter08

Ja pamiętam jak w 2018/19 były prowadzone podobne tematy na forum i ja byłem zdania wówczas, że będzie drożeć i to znacznie, większość wówczas mnie wyśmiewała i kpiła, byli tacy mędrcy tu na forum co pisali że będą tanieć i że kryzys jest tuż za rogiem i porównywali to z sytuacją z 2008 1/1 .
Ja dziś nadal  twierdze, że przez kolejne kilka lat będzie drożej ,jedynie co sie może uspokoić to pewne gwałtowne wzrosty cen poszczególnych materiałów, myśle że rynek troche to wyreguluje, wzrosną moce produckyjne i to się troche uspokoi, natomiast sam trend wzrostowy cen mieszkań/domów/działek nie ma szans na odwrócenie przez długi czas.Ja uważam że najważniejsze wskazniki są te globalne, te w skali makro i tak warto zwrócic uwage na dość jeden istotny parametr:




Tabelka przedstawia dane ze stycznia 2021.Jak widać wciąż Polacy żyją "na kupie" w domach wielopokoleniowych, to napewno będzie wymuszało budowanie mieszkań,domów na duzą skale a zapotrzebowanie będzie spore, jeśli powoli przyjmujemy styl życia zachodniego,ludzie będą się wyprowadzać do dużych miast, będą też się częściej usamodzielniać, będzię nie uniknione że rynek nieruchomości przez najbliższą dekadę nie złapie zadyszki.Warto jeszcze obalić jeden mit, który często się pojawia tu na forum o tym jak bardzo drogo jest w PL i jak mało zarabiamy, ano wg danych wcale tak źle nie jest, w porównaniu do innych krajów, jesteśmy mniej więcej w środku tabeli





Dodatkowo trzeba wziąść pod uwagę dosyć agresywną polityke banków inwestycyjnych w Polsce. Coraz częściej dostrzegają nasz rynek jako rynek wschodzący, przez co uruchamiają ogromne inwestycje w dużych miastach, wykupuja osiedla. To dla mnie dość istotny znak, zazwyczaj tacy inwestorzy wiedzą dobrze co robią. Takie inwestowanie jest od dawna widoczne w dużych europejskich miastach, fakt że nasz rynek zostaje dostrzeżony, oznacza że już prędko taniość nie wróci, będzie dokładnie odwrotnie.Inflacja nie ma tutaj znaczenia, dlatego że nastepuje to w miare globalnie i jest obecna w każdym kraju.
Oczywiście cały trend bedzie widoczny głównie w dużych miastach, wsie i obszary dalekie od aglomeracji będą troche rządiły się innymi prawami, jednak nie sądzę że będzie tam jakaś korekta.

Ja mam takie zdanie, że wiele osób od dawna wieszczy pęknięcie bańki, najczęściej są to osoby które się budują, bądz planują budowe i sa to ich bardziej pobożne życzenia niż jaka kolwiek realna prognoza  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## pandzik

> Może dlatego że sam dach na nieduży domek to dzisiaj 100 tysięcy.
> Ja nie wiem czy autorowi wątku chodzi o SSZ czy o stan do zamieszkania?
> SSZ to połowa kosztów budowy. Jeśli tak - to możliwe za 300tys. Zwłaszcza przy sporym udziale własnej pracy. 
> Do zamieszkania - nie ma szans.


100 tys za  dwuspadowy daszek na domku, kryty dachówką?  Weź się człowieku ogarnij.

Na energooszczędny 90metrowy domek (nie na działkę, czy otoczenia z kostki brukowej i tarasy z drzewa egzotycznego) powinno starczyć systemem gospodarczym. A jeśli włożymy w to pracę własną to powinno się udać z dużym prawdopodobieństwem.

----------


## Lukasz11

> 100 tys za  dwuspadowy daszek na domku, kryty dachówką?  Weź się człowieku ogarnij.


Za prosty dach dwuspadowy o powierzchni 150 mkw, bez kominów i okien dachowych teraz w lipcu dałem w sumie 77 tyś. Fakt, mam deskowanie i papę oraz krawędzie dachu obronione struktonitem. To podrozylo koszt dachu. Ale drewno i dachówkę oraz rynny miałem jeszcze po cenach trochę normalniejszych z kwietnia/maja.

Także, jeśli obecnie taki dach może kosztować 100 tyś, to bym się wcale nie zdziwił.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja mam takie zdanie, że wiele osób od dawna wieszczy pęknięcie bańki, najczęściej są to osoby które się budują, bądz planują budowe i sa to ich bardziej pobożne życzenia niż jaka kolwiek realna prognoza


Ja w 2007/2008 roku uważałem, że ceny spadną i spadły. W 2018 byłem zdania, że będą rosnąć (z uwagi na to, że ich ceny były stosunkowo niskie w porównaniu do zarobków oraz był dostępny tani kredyt). Obecnie uważam, że RPP będzie podnosić stopy procentowe i ceny mieszkań będą rosnąć poniżej inflacji, zatrzymają się na jakiś czas lub nawet spadną - pożyjemy zobaczymy.

Podobnie uważam z materiałami budowlanymi. Gdy stopy procentowe wzrosną rynek zwolni i ceny spadną - mowa głównie o tych materiałach, których ceny w ciągu 2 lat wzrosły x2. Moim zdaniem będzie spora przecena.

Gdy już ktoś zaczął się budować w kredycie z stopami 0.1% to ta budowa będzie trwać 2-3 lata. Natomiast po aktualnych cenach i gdy stopy jeszcze wzrosną moim zdaniem nie będzie tylu chętnych więc ceny muszą spaść. Tak uważam a jak będzie czas pokaże.

Ostatecznie wiele czynników wpływa na ceny nieruchomości czy materiałów budowlanych dlatego trudno jest cokolwiek przewidzieć z dużym prawdopodobieństwem.

----------


## peter08

> Ja w 2007/2008 roku uważałem, że ceny spadną i spadły. W 2018 byłem zdania, że będą rosnąć (z uwagi na to, że ich ceny były stosunkowo niskie w porównaniu do zarobków oraz był dostępny tani kredyt). Obecnie uważam, że RPP będzie podnosić stopy procentowe i ceny mieszkań będą rosnąć poniżej inflacji, zatrzymają się na jakiś czas lub nawet spadną - pożyjemy zobaczymy.
> 
> Podobnie uważam z materiałami budowlanymi. Gdy stopy procentowe wzrosną rynek zwolni i ceny spadną - mowa głównie o tych materiałach, których ceny w ciągu 2 lat wzrosły x2. Moim zdaniem będzie spora przecena.
> 
> Gdy już ktoś zaczął się budować w kredycie z stopami 0.1% to ta budowa będzie trwać 2-3 lata. Natomiast po aktualnych cenach i gdy stopy jeszcze wzrosną moim zdaniem nie będzie tylu chętnych więc ceny muszą spaść. Tak uważam a jak będzie czas pokaże.
> 
> Ostatecznie wiele czynników wpływa na ceny nieruchomości czy materiałów budowlanych dlatego trudno jest cokolwiek przewidzieć z dużym prawdopodobieństwem.



Pozwolę sobie ,delikatnie się nie zgodzić  :no: 
Jesli chodzi o materiały budowlane, prosze pamietać, że wzrosły najbardziej te kóre zostały wykupowane z całej EU przez Chiny (styropian,stal)
Więc inflacja nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, bo wiemy że Chiny jej praktycznie nie mają.
A jeśli mowa o całym rynku nieruchomości, też uważam że inflacja nie jest jakimś wielkim problemem. Obeceni wibor to 1,91% napewno jeszcze podskoczy ale nie sadze że przebije poziom 3,5% na koniec 2022. Jest obecnie w mediach sporo grozy rozsiewanej przez pseudo ekspertów gdzie straszą ludzi że mogą zapłacić raty największe w historii. Oczywiście tak, to się sprawdzi dla osób które wzieły kredyt np w 2018. Ktoś, kto ma dłużej kredyt doskonale pamięta:




Także nie ma co panikować, WIBOR ma to do siebie że jest zależny od inflacji i wielu innych czynników, może się zmieniać w czasie.Ktoś, kto liczył że będzie tak niski już na zawsze i brał kredyt "na styk" będzie miał problem, ale raczej przejściowo. Jeśli ktoś nie potrafi kalkulowac i choć odrobine przewidywać, nie powinnien brać kredytu.....Nie ma obowiązku posiadania domu czy mieszkania, można wynajmować całe życie.
Co do inflacji, proszę pamietać też że inflacja ma spory wpływ na rynek wynajmu, czynsze również wzrosną a to moze być dla niektórych argument mobilizujący do zakupu nieruchomości bądź budowy.

Reasumując, jesli ktoś planuje budowe i kupno mieszkania i argumentem aby nie robić tego jest to że WIBOR bedzie na poziomie 3-4% to znak ze wogóle nie powinnien mysleć o takim przedsiewzięciu. Ogólnie rynek nierychomości jest dziś na topie i wg mnie długo jeszcze tak pozostanie, jesteśmy dopiero na poczatku drogi ,które przeszły inne kraje w EU.....

Jeszcze jedno, napisałeś że ceny mieszkań ,będą rosły poniżej inflacji, jakoś w to mi ciężko uwierzyć.Dziś w moim mieście mieszkania się sprzedają jeszcze w głębokich planach i to na pniu.Każda kolejna faza budowy osiedla jest droższa o X% od poprzedniej. O żadnej ,najmniejszej negocjacji nie ma mowy.Dziś praktycznie decyzje o kupnie musisz podejmowac z godziny na godzine, inaczej już ktoś inny kupi.

----------


## Frofo007

> Więc inflacja nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, bo wiemy że Chiny jej praktycznie nie mają.


Ciężko mi się dyskontuje z oponentami, którzy podają dane wyssane z palca. Każdą tezę można obronić jeśli założy się swoje własne dane, których celem jest obrona tejże tezy  :wink: 

Nowy rekord inflacji w Chinach: https://businessinsider.com.pl/finan...cje-na/fk0z315




> A jeśli mowa o całym rynku nieruchomości, też uważam że inflacja nie jest jakimś wielkim problemem. Obecnie wibor to 1,91% napewno jeszcze podskoczy ale nie sadze że przebije poziom 3,5% na koniec 2022.


Dlaczego nie sądzisz? Aby zatrzymać inflację wibor powinien być w okolicach poziomu inflacji. Więc nie jest to scenariusz wyssany z kapelusza, tylko coś co realnie może nadejść. Np. w Turcji mamy inflacje około 20% a stopy 15% (były wyższe ale prezydent zainterweniował co moim zdaniem było błędem).





> Także nie ma co panikować, WIBOR ma to do siebie że jest zależny od inflacji i wielu innych czynników


"nie ma co panikować, WIBOR ma to do siebie że jest zależny od inflacji" - hehe

W ekonomii ważna jest też psychologia mas. Gdy wibor będzie rósł a będzie, eksperci będą "straszyć" - jak to nazywasz wzrostami rat kredytów, ile osób zdecyduje się na kredyt? Kolejny czynnik jest taki, że każde podniesienie stóp o 1% przy 30 letnim kredycie na 500tyś to o 302zł miesięcznie wyższa rata. Także przy 3% wzroście od poziomu 0,1% rata rośnie o 906zł, przy 5% wzroście (co jest jak najbardziej realnym scenariuszem w przyszłym roku) rata rośnie już o 1510zł mc.
Podstawy ekonomii są takie, że gdy rosną stopy spadają inwestycje. Spadające inwestycje to mniej budów, mniej budów to duża podaż materiałów budowlanych przy małym popycie -> materiały spadają.
Mniej inwestycji w nieruchomości i drogi kredyt = niski popyt = spadek realnych cen (uwzględniając inflacje).

Pożyjemy zobaczymy.

----------


## peter08

> W ekonomii ważna jest też psychologia mas. Gdy wibor będzie rósł a będzie, eksperci będą "straszyć" - jak to nazywasz wzrostami rat kredytów, ile osób zdecyduje się na kredyt? Kolejny czynnik jest taki, że każde podniesienie stóp o 1% przy 30 letnim kredycie na 500tyś to o 302zł miesięcznie wyższa rata. Także przy 3% wzroście od poziomu 0,1% rata rośnie o 906zł, przy 5% wzroście (co jest jak najbardziej realnym scenariuszem w przyszłym roku) rata rośnie już o 1510zł mc.
> Podstawy ekonomii są takie, że gdy rosną stopy spadają inwestycje. Spadające inwestycje to mniej budów, mniej budów to duża podaż materiałów budowlanych przy małym popycie -> materiały spadają.
> Mniej inwestycji w nieruchomości i drogi kredyt = niski popyt = spadek realnych cen (uwzględniając inflacje).
> 
> Pożyjemy zobaczymy.


To nie jest wszystko takie proste i schamtyczne jak Ty to opisujesz,jak wspomniałem wcześniej, sa też inne silne czynniki ,które będą w kontrofensywie do rosnącego WIBORU, wiesz tak naprawde przez ostatnie 3-4 lata WIBOR był rekordowo niski i była to troche anomalia patrząc na poprzednie lata. Piszę, jak ktos się wstrzyma z inwestycją tylko przez to że WIBOR rośnie ,to bardzo dobrze robi, bo to tylko oznacza że ucieknie przed pogrążeniem się w kolejnych latach. Nie sądzisz chyba że wszyscy kredytobiorcy myślą że przez 30 lat będzie im WIBOR sprzyjał i będzie cały czas bliski zera? Z drugiej strony czekać na właściwy moment to można całe życie.Póki co wsio się sprzedaje na pniu,jest ruch w nieruchomościach jak nigdy wcześniej.Myśle że najrozsądniej bedzie wrócić do tej rozmowy za 2-3 lata i zobaczymy kto miał racje.

Aha, co do Chin, żeby Tobie się tak ciężko nie dyskutowało to wyjaśnie coś Tobie, ten link co podałeś dotyczy inflacji producenckiej (PPI) i fakt jest wysoka głównie ze względu lawinowo rosnących kosztów pozyskiwania budulców i paliw.Natomiast inflacja konsumencka (CPI) jest tam na poziomie 1,5% o czym już zapomniałeś wspomnieć  :smile:  Mieszając dwa pojecią PPI i CPI, sprawiasz że to mnie się zaczyna ciężko dyskutować  :smile: 
Tak czy inaczej to nie ma znaczenia, w mojej wypowiedzi chodziło o pokazanie, skąd się biorą wysokie ceny niektórych materiałów w Polsce.

----------


## Frofo007

> Myśle że najrozsądniej bedzie wrócić do tej rozmowy za 2-3 lata i zobaczymy kto miał racje.


Jestem za  :smile:  Zobaczymy ile warte jest to moje proste i schematyczne myślenie  :smile:

----------


## Sativum

Czy jest ktoś na forum kto wybudował się z projektu "dom za 150 tysięcy"? 
Poprawcie mnie czy te hasło dotyczyło tylko materiału do SSZ, czy do deweloperskiego?

----------


## Mokebe

Ja poszedłem w generalnego wykonawcę. Wielu ludzi patrzyło na mnie jak na kosmitę. Ale fakt jest taki, że godzina mojej pracy (nadgodziny, znaczy się) kosztuje więcej, niż "samozatrudnienie" przy budowie domu. Bardziej opłaca mi się siedzieć przy kompie w biurze, w spokoju i cieple, i pracować, niż układać cegły w deszczu i mrozie. Wystarczy przecież wziąć robociznę ekipy, podzielić przez ilość potrzebnych na zadanie godzin, doliczyć kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt procent "karnego" czasu za niezdarność (jeśli jest się po kursie z youtube, a kielni w życiu się nie trzymało) no i oczywiście podzielić przez ilość osób. Wychodzi nasza stawka za godzinę.

Dodam, że mam mały dom, więc cena z metra u mnie wychodzi gorzej, niż u kolegi Frofo007, skoro ma ich aż 190.

Ja mam tylko 100m powierzchni użytkowej, lub 160m jeśli policzymy nieużytkowe poddasze (ale za jego wykończenie musiałbym "trochę" dołożyć). Dom typu stodoła - cztery ściany i dach dwuspadowy bez okien dachowych.

Nie wszystko jeszcze mam zrobione, jestem na stropie, ale mam takie kwoty w kosztorysie umowy:
- Fundamenty i przygotowanie (tyczenie, studnia, tojtojka, etc) - 55k (jeśli ktoś powie, że to bardzo drogo - mam niestety niekorzystne warunki gruntowe + nie da się wykorzystać gruntu rodzimego, 4900zł to sam piach zasypkowy mnie kosztował...)
- Ściany, strop i więźba 125k

Za część już zapłaciłem. kwoty były nawet odrobinę mniejsze, niż w kosztorysie będącym załącznikiem do umowy.

Następne etapy negocjowałem już z ekipami, ale nadal w systemie materiał+robocizna. Towaru nie kupuję po hurtowniach i nie wożę, bo nie mam na to czasu. 

- Okna i drzwi 21k
- Wykończenie dachu 28k.

Na powyższe mam już podpisane umowy.

Biorę wyłącznie firmy z przynajmniej kilkunastoma referencjami. Pytam o wykonane roboty.

Dodam, że okna są przeciwdźwiękowe i potrójne. Najtańsza oferta na okna z robocizną (najprostsze 3-szybowe) to było 8k, więc ktoś oszczędny mógłby spokojnie 10k od tej kwoty odjąć. Również drzwi wziąłem trochę grubsze miast najtańszych (kolejne 700zł drożej), blachodachówka z 50 lat gwarancji a nie z 20 lat (tu jeszcze się waham, bo to 3 tysie różnicy).

Łączny koszt stanu surowego zamkniętego 230 000.

Nie wiem, czy to dużo, czy mało, ale jak na razie nie pojawiam się na budowie. To dla mnie ogromna ulga i wygoda.

Kompletny koszt domu bez reku i klimy szacuję na 450 000 PLN po obecnych cenach, jest to z wykończeniem, płotem i tarasikiem - dzwoniłem do kolejnych fachowców, robiłem casting (materiał + robocizna) i na tej podstawie złożyłem wszystko do kupy.

Reku i klima to kolejne 40k.

Dodam, że ceny dotyczą Warszawy (a raczej miejscowości tuż pod nią), więc płacę 'karne procenty" za lokalizację, na robociźnie zwłaszcza.

100% tego budowane jest na obecnej bańce na materiałach.


Jeśli bańka na styropianie pęknie, to może ceny spadną o kilka-kilkanaście k. Bo to niestety duży koszt i najbardziej mnie boli.
OSB prawie nie używam, nie wykańczam poddasza.
Stali mam mało, fundament i teriva, ale i tak przez bańkę względem 2017 na stali samej dołożyłem ok. 7-8k PLN za frajer.

Kolejne 6k względem 2017 dołożyłem za blachodachówkę z przyległościami (cena materiału w 2017 była o połowę niższa).

Przykre ale co poradzić? Wychodzi mi, że jeszcze w 2017 ten sam dom kosztowałby 190-200k PLN do SSZ. Na samej stali i blachodachówce wyszło kilkanaście tysięcy strat, do tego minimum kilka tysięcy na więźbie z uwagi na bańkę na drewnie. Reszta materiału podrożała symbolicznie.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja poszedłem w generalnego wykonawcę. Wielu ludzi patrzyło na mnie jak na kosmitę. Ale fakt jest taki, że godzina mojej pracy (nadgodziny, znaczy się) kosztuje więcej, niż "samozatrudnienie" przy budowie domu.


Oczywiście, że masz rację. Do tego gdy budujesz samemu budowa się rozciąga, trwa dłużej. W skali całej budowy przez to, że robisz sam ceny materiałów, mebli i sprzętu rtv&agd mogą wzrosnąć o kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Do tego jeśli masz np. mieszkanie to w nim mieszkasz dłużej a tak można by je szybciej wynająć - także strata kolejnych tysięcy.

Gdy ma się szczęście trafić na generalnego wykonawcę w normalnych pieniądzach to pewnie, że warto. Natomiast wiele zależy od lokalizacji i trochę od farta.

Na 450tyś to bym się zdecydowanie nie nastawiał jeśli mowa o stanie pod klucz z ogrodzeniem i tarasem. U mnie SSZ wyjdzie w okolicach 1/3 całości budowy (dom pod klucz na tip-top), ogrodzenie, kostka, taras, ogród. Oczywiście wszystko zależy od standardu bo można mieć taras 10m2 jak i 50m2. Można mieć w ogrodzie automatyczny system zraszaczy a można samemu latać z wężem ogrodowym. I to dotyczy wszystkiego.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Ja poszedłem w generalnego wykonawcę. Wielu ludzi patrzyło na mnie jak na kosmitę. Ale fakt jest taki, że godzina mojej pracy (nadgodziny, znaczy się) kosztuje więcej, niż "samozatrudnienie" przy budowie domu. Bardziej opłaca mi się siedzieć przy kompie w biurze, w spokoju i cieple, i pracować, niż układać cegły w deszczu i mrozie. Wystarczy przecież wziąć robociznę ekipy, podzielić przez ilość potrzebnych na zadanie godzin, doliczyć kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt procent "karnego" czasu za niezdarność (jeśli jest się po kursie z youtube, a kielni w życiu się nie trzymało) no i oczywiście podzielić przez ilość osób. Wychodzi nasza stawka za godzinę.
> 
> Dodam, że mam mały dom, więc cena z metra u mnie wychodzi gorzej, niż u kolegi Frofo007, skoro ma ich aż 190.
> 
> Ja mam tylko 100m powierzchni użytkowej, lub 160m jeśli policzymy nieużytkowe poddasze (ale za jego wykończenie musiałbym "trochę" dołożyć). Dom typu stodoła - cztery ściany i dach dwuspadowy bez okien dachowych.
> 
> Nie wszystko jeszcze mam zrobione, jestem na stropie, ale mam takie kwoty w kosztorysie umowy:
> - Fundamenty i przygotowanie (tyczenie, studnia, tojtojka, etc) - 55k (jeśli ktoś powie, że to bardzo drogo - mam niestety niekorzystne warunki gruntowe + nie da się wykorzystać gruntu rodzimego, 4900zł to sam piach zasypkowy mnie kosztował...)
> - Ściany, strop i więźba 125k
> ...


no to życzę abyś się na tej "wygodzie" nie przejechał w dłuższej perspektywie :smile: , cyt. " Nie wiem, czy to dużo, czy mało, ale jak na razie nie pojawiam się na budowie. To dla mnie ogromna ulga i wygoda."
od początku budowy wychodziłem z założenia, że "fachowców" trzeba pilnować niezależnie od referencji, opinii w internecie ...etc. od wykopu pod fundamenty a na instalacji odgromowej kończąc. Czytać, konsultować z innymi , pytać ... . Napiszę tak - nigdy bym nie kupił domu od developera, tyle się napatrzyłem na morze niekompetencji w tzw. budowlance, że aż dziw, że przeżyłem swoją budowę  :smile: ) - ale mam satysfakcję, że dom zbudowany porządnie, dopilnowana budowa, oczywiście na 100% nie udało mi się skorygować wszystkich "baboli" ale sporo rzeczy "fachowcy" musieli zbudować zgodnie ze sztuką a nie na zasadzie byle szybko i jak najwięcej zarobić. 
Po ponad dwu latach budowy mam jeden generalny wniosek - tzw. "kultura techniczna" u 80%wykonawców  nie istnieje.

----------


## Mokebe

To, że się nie pojawiam na budowie nie oznacza, że nikt nad tym nie panuje. Nie dałbym budowlańcom gwoździ wbić bez nadzoru.

Kierbud sąsiad widzi ich z okna, zaufany facet, już im wiele rzeczy wytknął. Ojciec emeryt jeździ na budowę co parę dni, nie jest budowlańcem ale widział trochę w życiu.

Ja nie jeżdżę, bo gówno wiem o budowaniu ponad internetową wiedzę, a kurs z youtube to mało, o wiele za mało, by się znać. Zostawiam to ludziom, którzy się znają lepiej ode mnie - mnie oszuka nawet budowlaniec z paruletnim stażem, bo wciśnie mi kit, którego nie będę potrafił zweryfikować.

Nie chcę nikogo obrażać, ale bawią mnie ludzie, którzy myślą, że po obejrzeniu kanału "mario budowlaniec" mają kompetencje nt. budowy domu. Mój sąsiad uświadomił mi, jak niewiele wiem, gdy poświęcił mi kilka godzin, by wytłumaczyć mi parę rzeczy. Powierzchowna wiedza z internetu nic nie daje, a nawet potrafi wprowadzać w błąd (zgodnie z efektem kruggera-dunninga  :wink:  ). Jeśli kogoś tym uraziłem, to przepraszam. Moim zdaniem budowę *musi* nadzorować zaufany człowiek z sensownym, najlepiej wieloletnim stażem i dobrze by było, by ktoś jeszcze sprawdzał po nim. Jest tak wiele rzeczy, na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę, że trzeba lat, by ogarniać je wszystkie.

----------


## MiroMirek

> To, że się nie pojawiam na budowie nie oznacza, że nikt nad tym nie panuje. Nie dałbym budowlańcom gwoździ wbić bez nadzoru.
> 
> Kierbud sąsiad widzi ich z okna, zaufany facet, już im wiele rzeczy wytknął. Ojciec emeryt jeździ na budowę co parę dni, nie jest budowlańcem ale widział trochę w życiu.
> 
> Ja nie jeżdżę, bo gówno wiem o budowaniu ponad internetową wiedzę, a kurs z youtube to mało, o wiele za mało, by się znać. Zostawiam to ludziom, którzy się znają lepiej ode mnie - mnie oszuka nawet budowlaniec z paruletnim stażem, bo wciśnie mi kit, którego nie będę potrafił zweryfikować.
> 
> Nie chcę nikogo obrażać, ale bawią mnie ludzie, którzy myślą, że po obejrzeniu kanału "mario budowlaniec" mają kompetencje nt. budowy domu. Mój sąsiad uświadomił mi, jak niewiele wiem, gdy poświęcił mi kilka godzin, by wytłumaczyć mi parę rzeczy. Powierzchowna wiedza z internetu nic nie daje, a nawet potrafi wprowadzać w błąd (zgodnie z efektem kruggera-dunninga  ). Jeśli kogoś tym uraziłem, to przepraszam. Moim zdaniem budowę *musi* nadzorować zaufany człowiek z sensownym, najlepiej wieloletnim stażem i dobrze by było, by ktoś jeszcze sprawdzał po nim. Jest tak wiele rzeczy, na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę, że trzeba lat, by ogarniać je wszystkie.


nie oglądam kursów internetowych "małego budowlańca"   :smile:  - nie mam/miałem na to czasu, trzeba czytać karty techniczne produktów/opisy systemowych rozwiązań, świat idzie mocno do przodu, jest takie powiedzenie:  jeżeli ktoś coś robi od dwudziestu lat to wcale nie oznacza, że robi to dobrze , jest ryzyko , że robi to od 20 lat źle. Ja nie oddałem decyzji jak ma być budowany mój dom w "obce" ręce. Każdy etap budowy (materiały)  był ze mną konsultowany - uwierz mi jest różnica czy masz wiązar kręcony do wieńca systemowymi rozwiązaniami Strong - Tie czy marketowymi mocowaniami, czy stosujesz na poszyciu dachu papę modyfikowana SBS na osnowie z poliestru czy też zwykłą, czy wysmarujesz fundamenty zwykłym "dysperbitem" czy też zainwestujesz w systemowe rozwiązania np. Icopala... etc. etc.
Oczywiście zlecanie nadzoru innym osobom nie jest niczym złym ale są tu pewne ryzyka, z którymi ja nie mogłem się pogodzić  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja poszedłem w generalnego wykonawcę.
> [...]
> Następne etapy negocjowałem już z ekipami, ale nadal w systemie materiał+robocizna. Towaru nie kupuję po hurtowniach i nie wożę, bo nie mam na to czasu. 
> [...]
> Na powyższe mam już podpisane umowy.
> 
> Biorę wyłącznie firmy z przynajmniej kilkunastoma referencjami.


Kogo nazywasz w takiej sytuacji "generalnym wykonawcą" i jakie są jego zadania? Kto kontroluje jakość na każdym kroku?




> Kierbud sąsiad widzi ich z okna, zaufany facet, już im wiele rzeczy wytknął.


Z czego masz uziom fundamentowy i jak połączony? Jaka konkretnie hydroizolacja pionowa i pozioma ścian fundamentowych?

Nie trzeba się znać. Wystarczy robić zdjęcia j wrzucać do DB - i następnego dnia przekazać ekipie rzeczy do poprawki ekipie.

----------


## Mokebe

> Kogo nazywasz w takiej sytuacji "generalnym wykonawcą" i jakie są jego zadania? Kto kontroluje jakość na każdym kroku?


Hej, generalny wykonawca, czyli firma która wykonuje (zgodnie z podpisaną umową) budowę do stanu surowego otwartego (materiał po ich stronie). 

Wiem, że to nie jest do końca poprawna nazwa (gdyż generalny wykonawca to raczej w branży ktoś, kto robi od początku do końca), posługuję się nią trochę z braku laku jako kontra dla typowego systemu zleceniowego, gdzie zatrudniamy np. ekipę murarzy, którą generalnie nie interesuje materiał i trzeba go kupić samemu i im przywieźć, bo nie zrobią inaczej niczego.







> Z czego masz uziom fundamentowy i jak połączony? Jaka konkretnie hydroizolacja pionowa i pozioma ścian fundamentowych?
> 
> Nie trzeba się znać. Wystarczy robić zdjęcia j wrzucać do DB - i następnego dnia przekazać ekipie rzeczy do poprawki ekipie.


Bednarka zamontowana zgodnie z zaleceniami mojego elektryka (członek rodziny) - akurat jemu ufam jak nikomu, więc nawet tego nie kontrolowałem. Wiem, że pojechał na budowę i dał okejkę, że zrobili tak jak chciał.

Hydroizolacja została zrobiona zgodnie z projektem, nie chcę wprowadzać w błąd - kierbud przysłał mi zdjęcia i napisał, że jest poprawnie, musiałbym zerknąć do projektu gdyż zrobili to ok. 3 m-ce temu i wyleciało mi z głowy, przepraszam.

Sprawdziłem na zgodność z projektem patrząc na zdjęcia, na działce fizycznie nie sprawdzałem.

----------


## Sativum

Hej Mokebe, 

Nie stresuj się wszystkimi opiniami wyrażonymi na forum. 

Część użytkowników wskazuje, że inwestor powinien jednocześnie zarabiać oraz znać się na budowlance i mieć na to czas. 

Masz kierownika budowy. On musi się znać. Ma też ubezpieczenie OC. Jeśli coś spaprano, to zawsze bij do kierownika. ŻADNE usprawiedliwienia nie powinny  go tłumaczyć, jeśli zdecydujesz się pociągnąć go do odpowiedzialności - także przed sądem. Z przyczyn praktycznych bierze się inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego , który  kontroluje i wykonawcę i kierbuda. Tylko koszt na to często 10k lub i więcej (np +% koszt naprawy ujawnionych wad). Jeśli masz jeszcze dobre duszyczki , które znają się na budowie , to już jesteś w uprzywilejowanej pozycji. Jak się nie znasz, to każdy budowlaniec wyczuje to na kilometr (podobnie jak z mechanikami samochodowymi). Jeśli Twoja stawka godzinowa jest lepsza niż połowa stawki dobrego budowlańca, to nawet nie myśl o tym , by coś robić samemu prócz np. malowania, czy położenia paneli. 

Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt

----------


## MiroMirek

> Hej Mokebe, 
> 
> Nie stresuj się wszystkimi opiniami wyrażonymi na forum. 
> 
> Część użytkowników wskazuje, że inwestor powinien jednocześnie zarabiać oraz znać się na budowlance i mieć na to czas. 
> 
> Masz kierownika budowy. On musi się znać. Ma też ubezpieczenie OC. Jeśli coś spaprano, to zawsze bij do kierownika. ŻADNE usprawiedliwienia nie powinny  go tłumaczyć, jeśli zdecydujesz się pociągnąć go do odpowiedzialności - także przed sądem. Z przyczyn praktycznych bierze się inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego , który  kontroluje i wykonawcę i kierbuda. Tylko koszt na to często 10k lub i więcej (np +% koszt naprawy ujawnionych wad). Jeśli masz jeszcze dobre duszyczki , które znają się na budowie , to już jesteś w uprzywilejowanej pozycji. Jak się nie znasz, to każdy budowlaniec wyczuje to na kilometr (podobnie jak z mechanikami samochodowymi). Jeśli Twoja stawka godzinowa jest lepsza niż połowa stawki dobrego budowlańca, to nawet nie myśl o tym , by coś robić samemu prócz np. malowania, czy położenia paneli. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Świąt


Kierownika  budowy... he,he  :smile: ) - Ci goście "prowadzą" jednocześnie kilka/kilkanaście budów.  Projekty gotowe często kupuje się w kioskach ( szumnie zwanych biurami/pracowniami projektowymi) , to masówka - stosowane materiały w projektach to na zasadzie który producent więcej zapłaci. Stąd często aktywni/świadomi inwestorzy zmieniają materiały/sposób wykonania  aby miało to wszystko ręce i nogi. Kierownik ma tylko się podpisać, że zbudowano zgodnie z projektem. Nie odpowiada czy proponowane w projekcie materiały są Ok,  płytki są dobrze położone, ściany prawidłowo wygładzone... etc,etc. 
Stąd bardzo kluczowy jest etap projektowania - tu na wagę złota jest fachowy architekt, rzeczowy budowlaniec, którzy wezmą ten kioskowy projekt i zalecą co zostawić, co zmienić... a potem to już tylko pilnować wykonawców.

----------


## fotohobby

> Hej, generalny wykonawca, czyli firma która wykonuje (zgodnie z podpisaną umową) budowę do stanu surowego otwartego (materiał po ich stronie). 
> 
> Wiem, że to nie jest do końca poprawna nazwa (gdyż generalny wykonawca to raczej w branży ktoś, kto robi od początku do końca), posługuję się nią trochę z braku laku jako kontra dla typowego systemu zleceniowego, gdzie zatrudniamy np. ekipę murarzy, którą generalnie nie interesuje materiał i trzeba go kupić samemu i im przywieźć, bo nie zrobią inaczej niczego.
> .



To nie jest generalny wykonawca, tylko ekipa od SSO.
Chyba każdy, kto nie jest samorobem taką miał. 

Zakup materiału i przywiezienie to kilka rozmów telefonicznych/maili do wykonania.
I nie nie trzeba nic przywozić, bo materiał sam przyjeżdża na plac.
Natomiast te kilka telefonów/maili buduje pewną pozycję do negocjacji.
Wątpię, żeby Twój "generalny wykonawca" negocjował w tej sprawie...

----------


## Kaizen

> Hej, generalny wykonawca, czyli firma która wykonuje (zgodnie z podpisaną umową) budowę do stanu surowego otwartego (materiał po ich stronie).


T0 budujesz systemem gospodarczym i nie masz generalnego wykonawcy.
_Generalny wykonawca to określenie firmy lub przedsiębiorstwa budowlanego zajmującego się kompleksową realizacją prac budowlanych zleconych przez inwestora. Kompleksowość realizacji inwestycji wyróżnia generalnego wykonawcę od firm wykonujących prace tylko częściowo i w pewnym zakresie, czyli podwykonawców. Podwykonawcy realizują jedynie konkretne prace w ramach całego procesu, podczas gdy generalny wykonawca realizuje inwestycję od położenia kamienia węgielnego po prace wykończeniowe._



> Bednarka zamontowana zgodnie z zaleceniami mojego elektryka (członek rodziny) - akurat jemu ufam jak nikomu, więc nawet tego nie kontrolowałem. Wiem, że pojechał na budowę i dał okejkę, że zrobili tak jak chciał.


Akurat wśród elektryków ze świecą szukać rozgarniętego. Pchają bednarkę ocynkowaną i w beton (gdzie powinna być czarna) i w grunt (gdzie powinna być miedziana, miedziowana albo nierdzewna). Łączenia też niedbale robią. I tu kłania się dokumentacja fotograficzna.



> Masz kierownika budowy. On musi się znać. Ma też ubezpieczenie OC. Jeśli coś spaprano, to zawsze bij do kierownika.


Sprawdź w PB zakres obowiązków kierbuda. Pewnie się zdziwisz. A obowiązkowe OC nie obejmuje nic więcej i na FM jeszcze nikt się nie chwalił, że jakakolwiek fuszerka została pokryta z tego OC.

----------


## Mokebe

> To nie jest generalny wykonawca, tylko ekipa od SSO.
> Chyba każdy, kto nie jest samorobem taką miał. 
> 
> Zakup materiału i przywiezienie to kilka rozmów telefonicznych/maili do wykonania.
> I nie nie trzeba nic przywozić, bo materiał sam przyjeżdża na plac.
> Natomiast te kilka telefonów/maili buduje pewną pozycję do negocjacji.
> Wątpię, żeby Twój "generalny wykonawca" negocjował w tej sprawie...


Żeby doprecyzować:

1. Zgodnie z umową, materiały są własnością wykonawcy aż do wykonania zadania. Nie muszę się martwić o ich kradzież. A nie mam gdzie ich trzymać, w mojej gminie zaś kradzieże zdarzają się dość często. Zacząłem budowę w chłodniejsze miesiące, nie wszystkie materiały nadają się do trzymania ich na placu w takich warunkach.
2. Hurtownie przy obecnej bańce w ogóle nie negocjują z ludźmi. Co więcej, większość nawet mi nie odpisała na maile.
3. Mój "generalny" wykonawca ma własny skład budowlany i nie musiał z nikim negocjować. Co więcej, cały niewykorzystany materiał wraca na jego skład i jest zdejmowany z rachunku. Dlatego fundamenty wyszły taniej, niż w kosztorysie. Kupując samemu nie mogę na to liczyć, muszę bujać się z odsprzedażą na olx. Dochodzą też kwestie przestojów, straty czasu, gdy czegoś "nagle zabraknie". Nie będąc na budowie nie mogę również zapobiegać kradzieżom dokonywanym bezpośrednio przez ekipę na inne budowy. Itd itp.
4. Sprawdzałem jego ceny z kosztorysu w porównaniu ze cenami w internecie "na wyrywki" uwzględniając 23% VAT i nigdzie nie dostałbym takich cen. Gdybym kupował bez VATu i bezpośrednio od producenta, to czasem byłoby te 10% taniej, ale raz, że nie lubię wałków na VAT, a dwa - że wtedy na ogół wymagany jest własny transport, a ja nie mam nawet samochodu  :smile:  np. cement byłby tańszy tylko bezpośrednio od producenta i bez VATu, ale producent ma na stronie zastrzeżenie, że zakup w detalu oznacza własny transport. I lipa.

Jest to dla mnie oczywiste, że kupując materiały, które "spadły z ciężarówki", bez faktury, po tygodniach wypatrywania okazji, dzwonienia i szukania + często wożąc je samemu i składując, mógłbym zaoszczędzić, ale kwota zaoszczędzona moim zdaniem jest kompletnie niewspółmierna dla czasu i wysiłku w to włożonego. 

Być może następny dom (bo planuję kolejny  :smile: ) na uroczej działce leśnej w obrębie miasta - może wzrost stóp procentowych pozwoli na wyszukanie okazji) zbuduję załatwiając materiał samemu, w normalniejszych czasach, mając samochód. Przy obecnym domu, budowa w systemie materiał+robocizna wydawała się najlepszym co mogę zrobić w mojej obecnej sytuacji.


Pozdrawiam!




> T0 budujesz systemem gospodarczym i nie masz generalnego wykonawcy.


Tak,masz rację. Pojęciem posługuje się niewłaściwie dla pewnego uproszczenia: podpisałem umowę na wykonanie robót od-do z materiałem po stronie wykonawcy i nie zajmuje się całym procesem poza nadzorowaniem.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## gnago

Możliwe przy rezygnacji z technologii gł. nurtu i mody. Czyli raczej szkieletowy wypełniany gliną czy balami słomy niż wypasiona ceną cegła bloczek etc.

http://chomikuj.pl/action/SearchFiles

----------


## Mokebe

Tylko że budulec ścian to przecież mały % kosztów budowy. Znaczną część pochłania elektryka, hydraulika, tynkowanie, etc. (roboty "do stanu deweloperskiego") a tutaj nie da się niczego zaoszczędzić, bo nie ma alternatyw. Jedyną (i skorzystałem) jest robienie bez gładzi - nigdy nie rozumiałem ich fenomenu, a tanie nie są  :wink:

----------


## Sativum

Mokebe, 

Widać że jesteś rozeznany w temacie. Z Twojego opisu wnioskuję zaś, że decyzja była przemyślana - a skutki pomyślne. Będzie dobrze  :smile:  
Sposób jaki wykorzystałeś czas - risercz, kontrola, to najlepiej wykorzystany czas na budowie.

----------


## Mokebe

Sativum,

Organizacyjnie myślę, że trochę się przygotowałem. Technicznie słabiej, oczywiście. Czytałem artykuły, oglądałem różne instruktaże, ale potem sąsiad mnie uświadomił, że nie da się "na skróty" przyjąć wiedzy, którą akumulujesz przez lata, a nawet dekady praktyki  :smile:  dwa pytania kontrolne i leżałem - szybko wyszło,że mimo, że wydaje mi się, że wiem, o czym mówię, to... wydaje mi się.

Sąsiad jest architektem z uprawnieniami budowlanymi bez ograniczeń i ma własną firmę budowlaną (buduje raczej biurowce, niż domy, no ale na domach też się zna), więc jest naprawdę kumaty i widać to na każdym kroku. Miałem farta, że akurat taki sąsiad się trafił. Bez tego byłbym trochę zdany na łaskę ludzi z ogłoszeń na OLX pt "inspektor nadzoru za 3000 zł".

Zobaczymy, jak wyjdzie  :smile:

----------


## pandzik

Fajnie gościu rozpisowiłeś ten temat.  Co to wszystko ma wspólnego z budową za 300tys zł? Jak tówj "inspektor nadzoru" patrzący pańskim okiem z okna sąsiedniego domu pomoże ludziom, którzy tu szukają pomocy?  Trzeba było założyć dziennik budowy jak masz potrzebę pochwalenia się jaki to jesteś sprytny życiowo.

----------


## Mokebe

To przykre, że widzisz tu jakieś chwalenie się. Napisałem, ile mnie kosztuje póki co budowa (i jest to jak widać sporo), całkowicie zgodnie z tematem, a forumowicze nawiązali do kilku aspektów, więc odpowiedziałem. Tyle.

----------


## Sativum

> To przykre, że widzisz tu jakieś chwalenie się. Napisałem, ile mnie kosztuje póki co budowa (i jest to jak widać sporo), całkowicie zgodnie z tematem, a forumowicze nawiązali do kilku aspektów, więc odpowiedziałem. Tyle.


I dobrze. Mokebe napisał: 




> Ja mam tylko 100m powierzchni użytkowej, lub *160m* jeśli policzymy nieużytkowe poddasze (ale za jego wykończenie musiałbym "trochę" dołożyć). Dom typu stodoła - cztery ściany i dach dwuspadowy bez okien dachowych.





> - Fundamenty - 55k 
> - Ściany, strop i więźba 125k
> - Okna i drzwi 21k
> - Wykończenie dachu 28k.
> 
> Na powyższe mam już *podpisane umowy.*
> 
> *Biorę wyłącznie firmy z przynajmniej kilkunastoma referencjami*. Pytam o wykonane roboty.
> 
> ...





> Kompletny koszt domu bez reku i klimy szacuję na 450 000 PLN po obecnych cenach, jest to z wykończeniem, płotem i tarasikiem -* dzwoniłem* do kolejnych fachowców, *robiłem casting* (materiał + robocizna) *i na tej podstawie* złożyłem wszystko do kupy.
> 
> Reku i klima to kolejne 40k.
> 
> Przykre ale co poradzić? Wychodzi mi, że jeszcze w 2017 ten sam dom kosztowałby 190-200k PLN do SSZ.


Dużo, konkretnych informacji. Z pewnością forumowicze wolą bazować na konkretnych umowach (by wiedzieć ile to może kosztować dla podobnego domu), niż kolejne teoretyczne rozważania - za jak mało $ można się wybudować.

----------


## haneczkakrk

> Mam SSO domu z projektu "DOM W MALINÓWKACH 11 ver 2. - bez kominka"
> 
> Po podliczeniu wszystkiego co do złotówki koszt robocizny razem z materiałem: *138,126 PLN.*   budowa rozpoczęta 1.06.2021 koniec 24.11.2021. Wyżej w komentarzach pisałem 126 tyś zł, ale nie wziąłem pod uwagę faktury za wykończenia dachu 12 tyś zł (rynny, okna dachowe, akcesoria).
> 
> Materiał z grubsza to: Termalica 500, drzewo mokre zaimpregnowane z tartaku (dobrze, że w ogóle było), dachówka Nelskamp nibra F8, dwa okna dachowe Roto wysokoosiowe, schody betonowe. Budujemy w małopolsce (50 km od Krakowa). 
> 
> Zamówiłem również okna w Oknoplast na promocji zimowej - koszt wraz z montażem 35122 PLN.


Prowadzisz może na forum swój DB? Też przymierzamy się do zakupu tego projektu i ciekawa jestem czy wprowadzałeś jakieś zmiany do niego?

----------

